# [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

*[Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Moin,

da wir immer andere Thread "Missbrauchen" um Small Talk zu Betreiben oder generäle Ideen auszutauschen, habe ich einen Sammelthread dafür erstellt und die anderen Threads für das, wofür sie erstellt worden sind, benutzt werden. 
Deswegen bitte ich euch drum, jeglichen "Trash"  Talk in diesen Thread zu verlagern. Danke. 

Nun. Da ich Thysol zustimme, wir sollten mehr Zocken statt zu Organisieren, hier meine Daten zum Adden in diversen Games / Netzwerken. Wer möchte kann mir ja nachmachen. 

Steam: Moustione
BFBC2: Leandros
SC2: Leandros | 509


----------



## nyso (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Gute Idee^^ 
Steam: nyso88
BC2: nyso
Skype: nyso333

Denke Telefonnummer wird nicht gebraucht, oder? Und wer sie unbedingt will, der findet sie im Netz

Und ja, wir sollten beim ganzen organisieren das Spielen nicht vergessen. Das ganze Projekt soll ja auch Spaß machen.


----------



## Heli-Homer (3. Mai 2011)

Soo hier auch mal meine daten.
Freue mich auf das ein oder andere spielchen/gespräch mit/gegen euch.

Skype: diddydoerk
SC2: Swornwing

Wenn's wen interessiert, wow wird auch noch gespielt. Wer name und realm haben möchte sagt bescheid.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Mai 2011)

Meine Daten:
Steam: TheChaoZ202
Skype: ChaoZ.R3SPAWN
BC2: TheChaoZ
ICQ und MSN bei Anfrage, will's hier nicht in der Öffentlichkeit stehen haben. 
Minecraft: TheChaoZ

Also, äh, relativ ähnlich jedes Mal  Aber ich werde am liebsten 'Alex' genannt. ^^ Bin immer für neue Leute zum zocken offen.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Das hier schreit doch schon wieder danach das irgendwo ein Thread eigens mit Nicks von zockern aussem pcghx aufgemacht wird, der dann aktualisiert wird. Falls auch andere da bedarf sehen können sie das gerne hier bekunden dann würde ich so nen Thread pflegen, falls die Clan leitung nichts dagegen hat.


----------



## HAWX (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Steam: kingchaos7x
SC 2: HAWX (Pin weiss ich gerade nicht)


----------



## thysol (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich heisse ueberall thysol.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

BFBC2: b14ckj4ck
CRYSIS 2: b14ckj4ck
Steam: 20olli08
Skype: b14ckj4ckolli

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## Pagz (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



.Mac schrieb:


> *Planung der nächsten 2 Wochen & festlegung einer Besprechung inkl. Termin:*
> 
> *Montag:* Leandros, thysolHansvonwurst, Low Abends, b14ckj4ck, Wurstwasser,>ExX<
> *Dienstag:* Leandros, Low Abends, b14ckj4ck thysol,Hansvonwurst, Wurstwasser,>ExX<
> ...



Zu welcher Uhrzeit sind denn diese Termine?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Zu welcher Uhrzeit sind denn diese Termine?


 
Die werden Abends anberaumt sein!


----------



## Pagz (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ok, dann kann ich Montags, solange es 8 Uhr oder später ist
Mittwochs den ganzen Tag^^
Donnerstags das selbe wie Montags
Freitags wieder den ganzen Tag
Samstags und Sonntags wieder den ganzen Tag


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

8 Uhr oder später werden die auf jeden Fall sein, hier haben manche einen Beruf, Kinder...


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Tja, und ich warte einsam im TS auf BC2-Spieler


----------



## Pagz (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Tja, ich aber nicht

Na dann ist ja gut, sieht ja wircklich so aus, als ob das hier was werden kann 

P.S: BC2: Paganizor123


----------



## .Mac (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Also heute Abend hätte ich Lust auf 'ne Runde BC2 - falls sich niemand findet wird halt CSS oder GTA angeschmissen.


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

So, genug für heute Nacht^^ Paar geile Runden dabei gewesen


----------



## nyso (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Grad eine Mail von Riko bekommen: 


Minecraft-Server:  Serverabschaltung am 08.05.2011 zwischen 10Uhr und vorraussichtl. 12Uhr​ Grund dafür sind die vorgesehenden Map Arbeiten,​  sowie die Installation des Bukkit Plugins​ 
​ Teamspeak - Server: Serversoftware - Update am 08.05.2011 vorraussichtl. zwischen 19Uhr und 20Uhr​     Grund: Software Update.


----------



## HAWX (8. Mai 2011)

Ich bin raus aus dem Clan. Bis auf Nyso, Bene ist fast nie jemand on...

Ich wuensch euch trotzdem noch viel Glueck, im weiteren Aufbau


----------



## .Mac (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Klar ist nicht oft jemand on in diesen Tagen, schliesslich ist dieser clan ja mehr oder minder ohne Member... Und das Wetter macht dann den Rest - vorallem da es Wochenende ist.


----------



## Leandros (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich mache grade den ganzen Orga kram. Daher kann ich nicht Zocken komm. Außerdem ist WE!


----------



## nyso (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ich bin raus aus dem Clan. Bis auf Nyso, Bene ist fast nie jemand on...
> 
> Ich wuensch euch trotzdem noch viel Glueck, im weiteren Aufbau


 
Find ich unsinnig^^ Der Clan ist im Aufbau, da steht das spielen erstmal an zweiter Stelle. Das ganze sollte in zwei bis drei Wochen aber ganz anders aussehen^^


----------



## ChaoZ (9. Mai 2011)

Bin fast jeden Tag zwischen 2 und 5 Stunden da und zocke auch, aber halt nicht im TS da es mir zu umständlich ist und ich nicht der einzige Benutzer meines PCs bin. Wenn ich mein Mikro habe, bin ich auch da öfter.


----------



## .Mac (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Werde in den nächsten Tagen, je nachdem wie viel Zeit ich habe, an Vorschlägen für die Website arbeiten - dennoch sollten wir uns an den Plan halten und die wichtigsten Sachen (Regelement, Computec Kontakt etc.) klären.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> Da am Do. (19.05.11) die nächste Besprechung stattfindet, wird es langsam Zeit die Themen vorzubereiten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dazu gleich mal eine Frage.

Wie sieht es denn mit den Servern von Malte aus? Sind die noch down? Oder haben wir schon wieder neue. Muss mich erst wieder reinlesen. War eine Woche krank. -.-


----------



## nyso (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Malte ist ja raus, und seine Server werden nicht mehr von uns genutzt.

Dafür hat vorgestern jemand das hier ausgegraben. Zumindest der CSS-Server soll wohl noch laufen

Edit: Aber schön das du wieder da bist


----------



## Leandros (17. Mai 2011)

Malte habe ich auch angeschrieben gehabt, zur ersten Teamsitzung. Keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Also ich bin diesen Donnerstag dabei so um etwa kurz nach 21 Uhr.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich wurde dezent darauf hingewiesen hier über weitere Termine für Serious Sam HD 1 + 2 zu diskutieren. 

Werde alle anderen von gestern noch hier auf den Thread aufmerksam machen.
Also grundsätzlich wollte ich jeden Abend von ca. 20-21 Uhr, wenn sich genug Leute finden, ein wenig SS (bis ich genug davon habe  )oder andere Games zocken.


----------



## Black_PC (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

So ich mach hier dann auch mal mit, finde das ganze eigentlich recht interessant und gemeinsam zocken, macht eh immer Spaß.

Steam: GuBi
Skype: happychicken0807
BFBC2: DerGubi
Crysis 2: DerGubi

Allerdings ist es bei mir sehr unterschiedlich, wann und wie viel ich spiele(n kann)


----------



## nyso (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Nur um Missverständnissen aus dem Weg zu gehen, Projekt "Jeder ist Mitglied" ist Geschichte.

Wir haben jetzt ein Stammteam, das evtl. noch um den einen oder anderen sehr clanerfahren User, der beim Aufbau hilft, bereichert wird, das wars erstmal. Wir stellen jetzt die Seite online, Regelwerk etc auch alles, und dann beginnt die Phase in der neue Mitglieder aufgenommen werden. Diese haben dann eine Trailzeit.

Trotzdem könnt ihr euch hier schonmal austauschen, und ihr seid auch Herzlich eingeladen am Donnerstag um 20 Uhr mit ins TS zu kommen.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

@ nyso

Lasst ihr mir dann eine Liste des Stammteams für diesen Thread hier zukommen?

Was ich von euch brauche, steht ja im Thread. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...lan-verwaltung-das-team-stellen-sich-vor.html


----------



## Leandros (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich steh ja schon drin. 
Bisherige Posten haben wir auf der Letzten Besprechung Besprochen. Ich zitiere .Mac's Beitrag bzw unser Protokoll: 



> Verwaltung der Member / Community: Leandros
> Verwaltung der Server / Server-Techniker: Riko aka Phenom aka Clawhammer
> Website Verwaltung: Wurstwasser, Nyso,b14ckj4ck (sofern benötigt)
> Protokollanten: wursti
> ...


----------



## ChaoZ (17. Mai 2011)

Bin ich hier noch willkommen? Weil das Stammteam steht ja. An den TeamSpeak Gesprächen kann ich kaum teilnehmen, da ich unter der Woche zeitlich gezwungen sehr unflexibel bin und nur von 18-20 Uhr kann. Würden wir's am Wochenende machen, wär alles okay mit später Zeit. Aber ich erwarte nicht, dass eine neue Zeit gefunden wird, da diese Zeit wohl für die meisten Teammitglieder okay ist.


----------



## nyso (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Klar bist du willkommen, wie jeder andere auch

Das Stammteam ist bisher nur die Verwaltung. Mehr nicht. Und auch von den 10Mann sinds effektiv aktuell nur 4 oder 5 die am Clan arbeiten...

Wie gesagt, jetzt wird die Seite gemacht, das Reglement festgelegt, noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geklärt, und in wenigen Tagen/Wochen beginnen dann die Trailzeiten. Und als normales Mitglied bist du auch nicht unbedingt verpflichtet, zur festgelegten Besprechung des Stammteams dabei zu sein. Aber das wird erst die nächsten Tage alles zu 100% geklärt, daher gehe ich da jetzt nicht ins Detail


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> Bisherige Posten haben wir auf der Letzten Besprechung Besprochen. Ich zitiere .Mac's Beitrag bzw unser Protokoll:


Gut, dann werd ich das alles in dem Thread ergänzen. Schön das es mal voran geht!


----------



## ChaoZ (17. Mai 2011)

Wäre nur zu gern dabei bei den Besprechungen, aber auch wenn ich nicht dabei sein kann denke ich das man mit so einem kompetenten Team was auf die Reihe bekommen kann.


----------



## Leandros (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Bin ich hier noch willkommen? Weil das Stammteam  steht ja. An den TeamSpeak Gesprächen kann ich kaum teilnehmen, da ich  unter der Woche zeitlich gezwungen sehr unflexibel bin und nur von 18-20  Uhr kann. Würden wir's am Wochenende machen, wär alles okay mit später  Zeit. Aber ich erwarte nicht, dass eine neue Zeit gefunden wird, da  diese Zeit wohl für die meisten Teammitglieder okay ist.



Jeder ist willkommen! Besonders eine Aktive Person wie du. 
Allerdings musst dich noch eine weilchen gedulden, bis wir soweit sind wieder Aktive Clan Mitglieder (nicht Orga, also wirkliche Mitglieder) aufzunehmen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Mh, ich mache dann auch mal mit hier. ^^
(Bin zwar in 'nem Clan, aber wir verstehen uns eh mehr als Fun-Clan und Ansammlung von in höchstem Maße gestörter (Anime-)Freaks [aka Weeaboos], von daher ist das kein Problem ... nicht mal Clan-Tag tragen ist Pflicht bei uns, derzeitiger "Trend" ist [Grr!] xD)


Steam: [GM] Ob4ru|3r (Man findet mich aber schlecht, sucht im Client über meinen Clan, "GamingMasters", sind derzeit 45 feste Mitglieder, ist der Account mit dem dunkelbraunen Avatar ... oder aber hier klicken, wenn ihr über den Browser sucht)

BF:BC2: Ob4rul3r

FaceBook: Ha, verarscht, NIEMALS werde ich mich bei diesem Dreck anmelden. xD


----------



## violinista7000 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich habe auch wenig Zeit, aber würde gerne ab und zu mitspielen.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. Mai 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:
			
		

> FaceBook: Ha, verarscht, NIEMALS werde ich mich bei diesem Dreck anmelden. xD


Boah, da hatteste mich!  Ich dachte schon da verstößt wer gegen seine tiefsten Prinzipien. xD
Schön das du auch dabei bist.  Was spielste momentan alles aktiv was clantauglich ist?

@voilinista7000
Auch an dich herzlich willkommen, selbe Frage wie oben: Was spielst du so?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Boah, da hatteste mich!  Ich dachte schon da verstößt wer gehen seine tiefsten Prinzipien. xD
> Schön das du auch dabei bist.  Was spielste momentan alles aktiv was clantauglich ist?


 Mhhh ... Battlefield: Bad Company 2 /Vietnam DLC spiele ich in letzter zeit wieder vermehrt ... und wie immer eigentlich Team Fortress 2, primär aber mit selbst geschriebenen Junk Scripts ["Valve Weapons", hurrr, *spam* ....] und Mods auf unseren eigenen Privatservern - da kam durchaus schon die ein oder andere gute Idee bei rum, unsere PropHunt-Mod ist recht beliebt, dabei entstand diese im Prinzip inerhalb einer durchgecodeten Nacht nach 'ner claninternen Diskussion darüber warum es kein Hide&Seek bei TF2 gibt, wie bei CS (Einer unserer Leader, [GM] Dark, unser Haupt-Coder, hat noch weniger Reallife als ich .... Alpha stand nach einer verdammten Nacht xD Nach [erzungenem] claninternen Beta-Testen, optimieren und Maps basteln durch alle Mitglieder stand die Mod dann nach ner knappen Woche. ^^)


----------



## violinista7000 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Boah, da hatteste mich!  Ich dachte schon da verstößt wer gegen seine tiefsten Prinzipien. xD
> Schön das du auch dabei bist.  Was spielste momentan alles aktiv was clantauglich ist?
> 
> @voilinista7000
> Auch an dich herzlich willkommen, selbe Frage wie oben: Was spielst du so?


 
Ich habe Battlefield 2 (normal nicht BC), Team Fortress 2, CSS, DogFighter -nicht so clantauglich aber macht ne menge Spaß-

Aber ich würde im Steamthread vom Ob4ruler hierher hingewiesen wegen Seriuos Sam HD 1/2 so wie Kamikaze-Kaki. 

Aber wie gesagt, obwohl ich wenig Zeit habe, würde gerne ab und zu mitspielen.


----------



## Species0001 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich hätte auch Lust, hin und wieder mal mit euch zusammen zu zocken.

Steam: Steam Community :: ID :: Species0001


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Moin zusammen! 
Wie schauts denn am WE so aus?
Was wollt ihr so zocken und vor allem wann passt es euch?
Ich plane gern schonmal grob im voraus daher frage ich.
Ich darf euch doch allen auch auf die Pelle rücken?


----------



## Painkiller (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

@ Kaki

Immer wieder gerne!  SS fetzt im Coop

@ Rest

Hab´s mal editiert

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...lan-verwaltung-das-team-stellen-sich-vor.html

Von 1-2 Leuten fehlt mir noch ein bisschen was...


----------



## nyso (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

So, ich weiß leider nicht ob ich morgen dabei sein kann. Meine Kleinste wird ein Jahr, und da kommt noch Familie Ich weiß nicht wann die wieder nach Hause fahren, also ob die 20 Uhr noch da sind. Wenn ich da bin bin ich da, und wenn nicht wisst ihr das ich noch Besuch habe


----------



## .Mac (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



<> schrieb:


> Von 1-2 Leuten fehlt mir noch ein bisschen was...


 
Wurstwasser = .Mac, Nur so am Rande.


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



.Mac schrieb:


> Wurstwasser = .Mac, Nur so am Rande.


 
WURSTIIIIIII!


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Mai 2011)

So, ich such noch ein bisschen Bad Company für's BC2 zocken  Werde am Freitag Abend von ca. 20-0:00 Uhr da sein, Samstag auch wieder Abends und Sonntags den Nachmittag über. Außerdem werde ich wahrscheinlich noch Crysis Wars zocken, und wenn mich da einer einführen könnte, wär das auch cool.  Hab ein Mirko, also Konversation über Skype möglich, aber nicht unbedingt nötig.
Skype: ChaoZ.R3SPAWN
BC2: TheChaoZ
Steam: TheChaoZ202


----------



## .Mac (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Bin am Sa dabei, Freitag geht leider nix. hab dich mal in Steam geadded.


----------



## nyso (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hey

Hab grad das 4Pack von Plain Sight gekauft, und mixxed_up, mac und Leandros gegiftet. 

Was haltet ihr davon das ihr euch das auch kauft/schenkt/schenken lasst, damit wir das mal mit TS alle zusammen spielen können? Macht sicher unmengen Spaß


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Mai 2011)

Kenne das Spiel nicht, würde zusammen aber bestimmt Spaß machen  Muss aber passen, bin jetzt nach dem Kopfhörer + Mikro Kauf knapp bei Kasse, und gleich 10€ für eine PSC will ich nicht ausgeben. ^^ Was ist das überhaupt für'n Spiel?


----------



## nyso (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Save 50% on Plain Sight on Steam

_Plain Sight ist ein Mehrspieler-Arcadespiel über selbstmörderische Ninja-Roboter._
_Fliege durch das All, springe über Planetoiden und vernichte Gegner mit deinem treuen Katana._
_Wenn du andere Roboter tötest, stiehlst du ihre köstliche  Energie. Voller spinatähnlicher Nährstoffe. Energie macht dich größer,  stärker, schneller und ganz allgemein einfach cooler._
_Groß und stark zu sein ist zwar toll, aber in diesem Spiel gewinnst du dadurch nicht. Es macht dich nur zu einem Ziel._
_Um zu gewinnen, musst du deine Energie in Punkte umwandeln ..._
_Wie das geht? Ganz einfach. Bring dich um._


----------



## Leandros (18. Mai 2011)

Witziges spielchen. Sehr verwirrend.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Schaut nett aus!
Mal schauen, ob ich es kaufe!
Hat sonst noch wer Interesse?
Wenn sich noch drei finden...


----------



## violinista7000 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Am WE wird für mich etwas kompliziert, aber nicht unmöglich. Es hängt natürlich von der Uhrzeit ab. 

------------

Plain Sight für mich ohne TS, ich bin im Moment ohne Micro.  Ein neuer HS wird erst im July/August gekauft.


----------



## nyso (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Am WE wird für mich etwas kompliziert, aber nicht unmöglich. Es hängt natürlich von der Uhrzeit ab.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Plain Sight für mich ohne TS, ich bin im Moment ohne Micro.  Ein neuer HS wird erst im July/August gekauft.


 

Bitte kein Headset! Gute Kopfhörer plus Tischmikro

Wesentlich besser klang, besseres Mic, und das für weniger Geld. In Headsets wird zu 95% nur Billigkram verbaut, und der wird dank Marketing sauteuer verkauft


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Mai 2011)

Bin ich mit dem MMX300 auch mit nem Billigmicro gestraft?


----------



## violinista7000 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> Bitte kein Headset! Gute Kopfhörer plus Tischmikro
> 
> Wesentlich besser klang, besseres Mic, und das für weniger Geld. In Headsets wird zu 95% nur Billigkram verbaut, und der wird dank Marketing sauteuer verkauft


 
Ich weiss, das Problem ist, das ich habe am Tisch sehr viele Sachen herumliegend, also ein Micro + KH wären zwei statt eins. Aber bis July/August kann ich noch überlegen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Bin ich mit dem MMX300 auch mit nem Billigmicro gestraft?


 
Sehe ich richtig, das Teil kostet 300€


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich richtig, das Teil kostet 300€


Na ich habs ja dicke...  

btw: habe gerade Feierabend und war seit 7:20 auf der Arbeit...


----------



## violinista7000 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Na ich habs ja dicke...
> 
> btw: habe gerade Feierabend und war seit 7:20 auf der Arbeit...


 
Und? Hat sich gelohnt 300€ zu bezahlen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Mai 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Und? Hat sich gelohnt 300€ zu bezahlen?


Wer hat denn behauptet, dass ichs bezahlt habe? 
Achso mit dem Micro bin ich übrigens sehr zufrieden, allem voran natürlich der Tragekomport und der Klang. 
Ich fürchte wenn es mal wirklich kaputt gehen sollte, werde ich wirklich ernsthaft darüber machdenken es mir mal zu kaufen.


----------



## violinista7000 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wer hat dich dann so lieb?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Mai 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat dich dann so lieb?



!!!!! PCGH !!!!!


----------



## violinista7000 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> !!!!! PCGH !!!!!



Echt?  Wie?  Wann? Wo?  Warum?


----------



## nyso (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Bin ich mit dem MMX300 auch mit nem Billigmicro gestraft?



Bei Beyerdynamic trifft Billig-Headset natürlich nicht zu

Aber SpeedLink, Razor und Konsorten, da sollte man die Finger von lassen^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> !!!!! PCGH !!!!!


 
Hast die Jungs von PCGH wieder bestochen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Mai 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Echt?  Wie?  Wann? Wo?  Warum?



Schonmal die PCGH-OC-Show auf der Gamescom oder CeBit besucht? 
Deren Eliteram bitete ich übrigens gerade am Marktplatz an.... fällt mir sau schwer den abzugeben....
Ähm... wir sind OT....
Auf der CeBit dieses Jahr gabs ein schickes BQ P9.... 
Hehe.. ich bin so froh, dass ich zwei "Hupen" und nen Hardwarefetisch habe.


----------



## violinista7000 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Schonmal die PCGH-OC-Show auf der Gamescom oder CeBit besucht?
> Deren Eliteram bitete ich übrigens gerade am Marktplatz an.... fällt mir sau schwer den abzugeben....
> Ähm... wir sind OT....


 
Nein...  aber jetzt hätte ich einen Grund dorthin zu gehen


----------



## nyso (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hehe.. ich bin so froh, dass ich zwei "Hupen" und nen Hardwarefetisch habe.


 

Da konnte Marc wohl nicht widerstehen, stimmts?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Mai 2011)

Nööö, ich schmachte wohl den Daniel zu sehr an... xD 
looool der Marc trifft garnicht so meinen Geschmack, aber darum gehts ja nun wirklich nicht... mensch Kerle... 
Der Daniel beglückt mich Jährlich mit den Gewinnen.


----------



## violinista7000 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hehe.. ich bin so froh, dass ich zwei "Hupen" und nen Hardwarefetisch habe.



Ach so du bist ne Frau  Ich dachte das wäre nur dein Avatar 

Na, ich wäre auch schwach gewesen, wenn ich es gewesen wäre... 

Wenn meine Frau so wie du wäre...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Mai 2011)

Zurück zum Headset... der Preis ist die Härte, aber wirklich jeden Euro wert!
Einfach nur sehr .... geil!
(Sry, sowas sagt eine Dame nicht) 

btw: gleich zu Hause  
...
5:30 muss ich sch wieder raus... 
Nach dem WE bin ich endlich offizieller Berliner Admin unserer Firma  
... mein Reich 
Meine erste selbst gebaute Serveranlage. 

Ahja.. eine mögliche weitere SS-Session mit mit entfällt dann leider am WE.


----------



## violinista7000 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Zurück zum Headset... der Preis ist die Härte, aber wirklich jeden Euro wert!
> Einfach nur sehr .... geil!
> (Sry, sowas sagt eine Dame nicht)
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, wir quatschen später wegen SS


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Mai 2011)

Moooin in aller frische. 
Meine Güte was habe ich hier gestern noch geschrieben? 
Ich leide eindeutig schon unter Schlafmangel. 

Mal eine Frage zu eurem Clan, ich bin ja eher zufällig durch den Link im Stream-Aktionsthread drüber gestolpert:
Haben der Clan bei Xfire bzw. die Gruppe Steam damit irgendetwas zu tun?
Der nyso sagt mir beispielsweise etwas. 
Ich habt wohl parallel zu diesem Clan einfach so diese Gruppen dort noch gegründet oder basieren die auf dem Clan?


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

Die Gruppen gehören schon zum Clan. Sind aber von früheren Versuchen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



.Mac schrieb:


> Wurstwasser = .Mac, Nur so am Rande.



Woot? Hätt ja mal wer sagen können, nich?


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

HeHe. Das mysterium um Wursti. 

@Pain: Kommst du zur Heutigen Teamsitzung?


----------



## nyso (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

@ Leandros, ich kann nicht garantieren das ich heute dabei bin, hab ich aber auch schonmal irgendwo geschrieben. 

Clanregeln habe ich vorgeschlagen, die müsst ihr nur beschließen und mac hat meine Stimme beim Design.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> @Pain: Kommst du zur Heutigen Teamsitzung?


Heute is schlecht bei mir. Muss noch zu ner Freundin. Das duldet leider keinen Aufschub! Sorry!


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

Macht nichts, brauchst doch nicht zu entschuldigen. Wozu gibt es sonst das Protokoll. 

Ich schaukel das schon, wursti ist mein Adjutant.


----------



## Fragile Heart (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Mmh, sagt mal darf man als aussenstehende Person hier vielleicht ein paar Ding ansprechen?


----------



## nyso (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Klar darfst du das 

Immer raus mit der Sprache


----------



## Fragile Heart (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Gut, ich war mir nicht sicher ob man hier einfach dazwischen blubbern darf. 

Ich hab mir hier bei euch jetzt mal so einiges durchgelesen und bin gerade auf der Suche nach Leuten mit dennen man einfach mal ne Runde spielen kann. Pain hat mir zwar gesagt es soll ein Fun Clan sein, aber je mehr ich lese, desto mehr bekomme ich das Gefühl ihr wollt doch eigentlich mehr oder?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Gut, ich war mir nicht sicher ob man hier einfach dazwischen blubbern darf.
> 
> Ich hab mir hier bei euch jetzt mal so einiges durchgelesen und bin gerade auf der Suche nach Leuten mit dennen man einfach mal ne Runde spielen kann. Pain hat mir zwar gesagt es soll ein Fun Clan sein, aber je mehr ich lese, desto mehr bekomme ich das Gefühl ihr wollt doch eigentlich mehr oder?



Es wird auf jeden Fall Turnier-Teams geben. Aber auch die Fun-Leute werden nicht zu kurz kommen.


----------



## nyso (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wir sind ein Fun-Clan, genau wie viele andere auch. Und einige wenige möchten etwas mehr, da gibt es dann separate Squads, die ihr Ding machen
So wird es später mit Sicherheit mehrere BF3 Fun-Squads geben, und ein bis zwei Squads, die sich dann in Ligen versuchen

Für 95% der Spieler wird das hier aber nur Fun sein, und kein bisschen mehr


----------



## Fragile Heart (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> So wird es später mit Sicherheit mehrere BF3 Fun-Squads geben, und ein bis zwei Squads, die sich dann in Ligen versuchen


Ok, nemmen wir mal dieses Beispiel, weil ich das Spiel auch irgendwo rum liegen habe. 

Muss man zum Spielen im Clan denn dann zwingend in einer Squad sein oder kann man den Abend einfach mal sagen, ach wenn noch Platz ist spiele ich gerne mit?

Sorry, für blöde Fragen aber zu meiner aktivsten Zeit hat kaum einer über ein Clan nachgedacht und daher hab ich 0 Erfahrung mit sowas, wenn man das bischen bei STO abrechnet.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Mai 2011)

Gute Diskussion!
Wenn dann möchte ich ja auch nicht unbedingt tagtäglich für andere verfügbar sein müssen, sondern auch mal wieder für Wochen in nem schönen SP-RPG versinken.


----------



## nyso (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Muss man zum Spielen im Clan denn  dann zwingend in einer Squad sein oder kann man den Abend einfach mal  sagen, ach wenn noch Platz ist spiele ich gerne mit?


 
Selbstverständlich nicht, wäre ja Unsinn^^ Allerdings wirst du natürlich mehr mit Leuten Kontakt haben die deine Spiele haben, als mit Leuten die sowas überhaupt nicht spielen, sondern nur anderes. Und mit denen kannst du dich dann ja absprechen, wer wann Zeit hat^^



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Gute Diskussion!
> Wenn dann möchte ich ja auch nicht unbedingt tagtäglich für andere verfügbar sein müssen, sondern auch mal wieder für Wochen in nem schönen SP-RPG versinken.


 
Das ist bei mir nicht anders, ich bin auch nicht immer verfügbar, und spiele auch manche Spiele gerne alleine^^


----------



## Fragile Heart (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich nicht, wäre ja Unsinn^^ Allerdings wirst du natürlich mehr mit Leuten Kontakt haben die deine Spiele haben, als mit Leuten die sowas überhaupt nicht spielen, sondern nur anderes. Und mit denen kannst du dich dann ja absprechen, wer wann Zeit hat^^


Ok, dann kam es wohl einfach falsch rüber. 

Es kommt halt immer mal wieder vor, dass man Abends lust hat sich für den Tag zu rächen und einfach mal was klein hauen will, und da macht es einfach mehr Spaß wenn man es mit "Freunden" macht und nicht nur Zufallsrunden.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Also dann!!! 
Lass uns mal die Frauenquote im Clan erhöhen!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Und? Hat sich gelohnt 300€ zu bezahlen?


 7€-Headset ftw! 

(Hab die Angewohnheit meinen Frust über miserables Spielen an der  Perepherie auszulassen .... und ein teures Sennheiser-Headset an der  Wand zu zerschmettern hat mir gereicht, die Billigware klingt fast  genauso gut und tut dem Kontostand weniger weh xD)

Wenn ich guten Sound will schalte ich auf die Anlage um ....


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

Wird hier auch schon Frauen quote eingeführt? 
Muss zugeben, bin immer von Zockenden Frauen beeindruckt!


----------



## Fragile Heart (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Muss zugeben, bin immer von Zockenden Frauen beeindruckt!


Warum? Weil die nichts treffen?  Ich bin zumindest auch immer beeindruckt wenn ich sehe wie Zielgenau ich daneben scheißen kann!


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Weil die nichts treffen?  Ich bin zumindest auch immer beeindruckt wenn ich sehe wie Zielgenau ich daneben scheißen kann!



HiHi. Nein. Alle meine freundinnen haben mich immer für Nerd erklärt nur weil ich Zocke. (Ok, ich von schon außergewöhnlich nerdig, aber dass tut nichts zur Sache.)
Eine freundin die mit mir zusammen Spielt = God Like


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> .... und ein teures Sennheiser-Headset an der Wand zu zerschmettern


/Sign

Letztes Assassinen-Grab bei ACII. Dann flog das Headset an die Wand^^
(für Kaki: Das mit dem Wasser und dem doofen seitlichen Absprung )

Hab aber jetzt wieder ein Sennheiser xD


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



<> schrieb:


> /Sign
> 
> Letztes Assassinen-Grab bei ACII. Dann flog das Headset an die Wand^^


 Ab und zu mal ordentlich RAGEN tut halt ganz gut, sonst kocht der Blutdruck über.


----------



## Fragile Heart (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> HiHi. Nein. Alle meine freundinnen haben mich immer für Nerd erklärt nur weil ich Zocke. (Ok, ich von schon außergewöhnlich nerdig, aber dass tut nichts zur Sache.)
> Eine freundin die mit mir zusammen Spielt = God Like


 Haha, ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich so gut ist. Ich lebe ja wieder alleine und wenn ich mir überlege wie ich es mich ab und an aufgeregt hat, wenn ich mal wieder erledigt wurden ... nee, muss nicht sein.



<> schrieb:


> /Sign
> 
> Letztes Assassinen-Grab bei ACII. Dann flog das Headset an die Wand^^
> (für Kaki: Das mit dem Wasser und dem doofen seitlichen Absprung )
> ...


 Ich hab mein letztes HS durchgekaut, im wahrsten Sinnes des Wortes  ... Hing halt zu günstig und da hab ich aus Frust drauf gebissen, seid dem nutze ich nur noch Boxen.


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

Nö. Ich habe noch nie durch Wut was zerstört. Ich rege mich beim Zocken extrem selten auf. Liegt an meiner ehemaligen eSports (und aktuellen American Football) Karriere. Da lernt man zu verlieren.

Edit: 





			
				Fragile Heart schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich so gut ist. Ich lebe ja wieder alleine und wenn ich mir überlege wie ich es mich ab und an aufgeregt hat, wenn ich mal wieder erledigt wurden ... nee, muss nicht sein.



Muss man Teamspiele spielen.


----------



## nyso (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Haha, ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich so gut ist. Ich lebe ja wieder alleine und wenn ich mir überlege wie ich es mich ab und an aufgeregt hat, wenn ich mal wieder erledigt wurden ... nee, muss nicht sein.


 
Wieso, man kann sich ja beim Zocken ärgern und danach dann wieder anderweitig vertragen
Mein Frauchen hat für zocken leider nix übrig...

Aber ihr wisst ja, Liebe ist, wenn sie ihn fertig macht

Und meine Frau macht mich auch ohne zocken fertig genug


----------



## Fragile Heart (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Nö. Ich habe noch nie durch Wut was zerstört. Ich rege mich beim Zocken extrem selten auf. Liegt an meiner ehemaligen eSports (und aktuellen American Football) Karriere. Da lernt man zu verlieren.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Muss man Teamspiele spielen.


 Ich hab kein Problem zu verlieren, es regt mich nur immer auf wenn andere unfair spielen. Da kommen dann die Zwergen Gene bei mir raus, wie unser Gamemaster immer sagt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Nö. Ich habe noch nie durch Wut was zerstört. Ich rege mich beim Zocken extrem selten auf. Liegt an meiner ehemaligen eSports (und aktuellen American Football) Karriere. Da lernt man zu verlieren.


 Mit Verlieren hab ich ja kein Problem, wenn wenigstens die Runde gut lief ..... aber wenn ich z.B. Bad Company 2 zocke und merke dass mein Team die Kompetenz einer Horde Schimpansen besitzt und rein gar nichts tut um die Runde wie vom Spiel vorgesehen zu gewinnen (denkt ihr irgendwer hebt mal seinen Hintern und rennt zu einem sirenenden MCOM?! NEEEEEEIN, im Gegenteil, auf der Minimap ist dann noch weniger Bewegung des Teams zu erkennen als vorher ...), sondern nur stupide campen/fraggen (idealerweise spielen dabei noch gefühlte 90% aller Leute imi Team Sniper) dann ist meine Blutpumpe doch verdammt aktiv ... ich kann derartige Unfähigkeit einfach nicht ab, da darf man dann nicht mit mir im Voice sein, dass wissen meine TF2-Clanmates nur zu gut ... mein Spitzname ist "The German Rager" xD ...


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Mai 2011)

Ich rege mich NIE auf, wenn mir sowas bei BC2 passiert, Wechsel ich halt den Server. ^^ Bei MW2 ist das schon anders. Wenn ich da irgendwelche G18 Akimbo Typen mit Granatwerfer sehe, oder jegliche Art von Second Chance/Last Stand, mach ich das Spiel meistens aus. Solche Typen versauen einem jeden Spielspaß.


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Danny und Wursti meldet euch mal bei mir! Am besten im TS


----------



## .Mac (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Danny und Wursti meldet euch mal bei mir! Am besten im TS


 Alter, ich sitze gerade uffer Arbeit....


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Arbeit ist keine Hürde. Ich kenn typen die Zocken auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Arbeit ist keine Hürde. Ich kenn typen die Zocken auf der Arbeit.



Anwesend! Meistens WC3 oder StarCraft


----------



## Fragile Heart (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ihr sollt arbeiten und nicht spielen!


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



<> schrieb:


> Anwesend! Meistens WC3 oder StarCraft


 
Das nenne ich mal Geld verdienen machst du da auch Überstunden


----------



## violinista7000 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Gute Diskussion!
> Wenn dann möchte ich ja auch nicht unbedingt tagtäglich für andere verfügbar sein müssen, sondern auch mal wieder für Wochen in nem schönen SP-RPG versinken.


 
Sie spricht mir aus der Seele! 

Außerdem habe ich Frau und zwei Zwerge, die sehr viel Arbeit geben. 



nyso schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich nicht, wäre ja Unsinn^^  Allerdings wirst du natürlich mehr mit Leuten Kontakt haben die deine  Spiele haben, als mit Leuten die sowas überhaupt nicht spielen, sondern  nur anderes. Und mit denen kannst du dich dann ja absprechen, wer wann  Zeit hat^^
> 
> Das ist bei mir nicht anders, ich bin auch nicht immer verfügbar, und spiele auch manche Spiele gerne alleine^^



So was zu lesen, macht mir ne riesen Freude! 


Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> 7€-Headset ftw!
> 
> (Hab die Angewohnheit meinen Frust über miserables Spielen an der   Perepherie auszulassen .... und ein teures Sennheiser-Headset an der   Wand zu zerschmettern hat mir gereicht, die Billigware klingt fast   genauso gut und tut dem Kontostand weniger weh xD)
> 
> Wenn ich guten Sound will schalte ich auf die Anlage um ....


Diese meine Frust lase ich nicht bei der Perepherie... ehr an die toten Pixelen (ragdoll FTW) 



Leandros schrieb:


> Wird hier auch schon Frauen quote eingeführt?
> Muss zugeben, bin immer von Zockenden Frauen beeindruckt!



Finde ich super! Frauen FTW! 



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Warum? Weil die nichts treffen?  Ich bin zumindest auch immer beeindruckt wenn ich sehe wie Zielgenau ich daneben scheißen kann!



LOL 



nyso schrieb:


> Wieso, man kann sich ja beim Zocken ärgern und danach dann wieder anderweitig vertragen
> Mein Frauchen hat für zocken leider nix übrig...
> 
> Aber ihr wisst ja, Liebe ist, wenn sie ihn fertig macht
> ...



Meine Frau hat auch nicht übrig fürs Spielen, und sie hat komischerweise jede menge Potential...

Wir haben manchmal Virtua Fighter 4 auf der PS2 gespielt, nach dem ich sie mehrmals verprügelt habe, würde sie wütend und frustriert, dann kam das Potential raus, und sie hat mir immer wieder gewonnen, und gleich dannach sagte sie: das wars! Ich möchte nicht mehr spielen... 



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mit Verlieren hab ich ja kein Problem, wenn  wenigstens die Runde gut lief ..... aber wenn ich z.B. Bad Company 2  zocke und merke dass mein Team die Kompetenz einer Horde Schimpansen  besitzt und rein gar nichts tut um die Runde wie vom Spiel vorgesehen zu  gewinnen (denkt ihr irgendwer hebt mal seinen Hintern und rennt zu  einem sirenenden MCOM?! NEEEEEEIN, im Gegenteil, auf der Minimap ist  dann noch weniger Bewegung des Teams zu erkennen als vorher ...),  sondern nur stupide campen/fraggen (idealerweise spielen dabei noch  gefühlte 90% aller Leute imi Team Sniper) dann ist meine Blutpumpe doch  verdammt aktiv ... ich kann derartige Unfähigkeit einfach nicht ab, da  darf man dann nicht mit mir im Voice sein, dass wissen meine  TF2-Clanmates nur zu gut ... mein Spitzname ist "The German Rager" xD  ...



Sniper, Grenadier & Co sollten in MP verboten sein!


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal Geld verdienen machst du da auch Überstunden



Sicher.. Jeden Tag ca. 2h. Aber ich spiel auch net jeden Tag. Auch WC3 und StarCraft wird mal fad^^ Der Laptop ist nicht mehr der jüngste.^^
Meistens ist im Forum mehr los.


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Was machst du Beruflich?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Was machst du Beruflich?



Mod  ähhh Verwaltungsfachangestellter


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



<> schrieb:


> Mod  ähhh Verwaltungsfachangestellter


 
HeHe


----------



## .Mac (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Zur Feier des Tages gibt es heute Abend in der Besprechung einen 3D Schriftzug zu ergötzen - Fack yeah!


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Mai 2011)

Ach verdammt wär ich gern dabei  Aber ihr schaukelt das schon!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wann fängt es denn heute abend an?
20 oder 21Uhr?


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

20 uhr, oder?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

War mir nur unsicher...
Im Protokoll steht um 21 Uhr...


----------



## .Mac (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

21 Uhr, so war es letztes mal abgesprochen bin ich der Meinung. 

Edith sagt: ja, 21 Uhr.


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ok. 21 Uhr im TS. Wer kommen möchte, kommt einfach.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Mh, gebt mal Infos raus, welches Spiel um 21 Uhr, und vor allem: TS Details.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

TS Details hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/153118-pcghx-clan-serverliste.html?daysprune=60

Spiel: Keins, sondern Besprechung!


----------



## .Mac (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, gebt mal Infos raus, welches Spiel um 21 Uhr, und vor allem: TS Details.


 Das Spiel heisst Clanorganisations-Simulator 2011.


----------



## Pagz (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich kann heute auch in Ts kommen. Kann mir mal jemand ne PN schreiben, damit ich in den Besprechungsraum vom TS komm?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Ich kann heute auch in Ts kommen. Kann mir mal jemand ne PN schreiben, damit ich in den Besprechungsraum vom TS komm?


 
Das muss Leandros machen...


----------



## Pagz (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Mh ok dann schreib ich ihm mal danke


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wursti. Antanzen. Der rest auch.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Mai 2011)

Kann mich dann eventuell jemand wissen lassen worüber gesprochen wurde und was rausgekommen ist?


----------



## Pagz (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Kannst auch einfach in den Ts kommen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Noch sind wa am sprechen.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Mai 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst auch einfach in den Ts kommen



Nö, kann ich nicht. ^^ 

@Ob4rul3r: Okay, meinte natürlich auch danach falls jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wir (naja, Veriquitas, .Mac und Leandros reden eigentlich nur die ganze Zeit ... xD) haben grad erst mal 30min über ein Logo diskutiert .... und läuft immer noch.


----------



## Leandros (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

@Pain: Du bist hier im PCGHX Clan Forum als Mod tätig und auch Aktiv und schaust rum? kann man sich da druff verlassen? 
Wenn ja, danke schonmal von mir.


----------



## nyso (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

So, wieder da, Familie weg^^ Was hab ich verpasst?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> So, wieder da, Familie weg^^ Was hab ich verpasst?


 
Das Protokoll findest du ja hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...enfassungen-protokolle-der-besprechungen.html


----------



## nyso (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Habe ich schon längst gelesen, ist aber irgendwie recht nichtssagend^^

Nur die beschlossenen Regeln und das mac das Design machen soll. War mit in der Form aber vorher alles klar.

Was jetzt aber mit dem Logo ist etc, davon steht nix da. 

Außerdem, was soll das bitte mit dem, Linke sind toll?!? Wer kam auf die Idee? Wir haben jedes Jahr weit mehr gewaltsame Übergriffe von Linken als von Rechten, also nehmt diese Schnappsidee da bloß raus


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Also mit dem Logo haben wir uns die Frist gesetzt, dass wir bis spätestens nächsten Donnerstag die Ideen haben!
Sozusagen als Deadline!
Das mit den Linken... was das soll!


----------



## Fragile Heart (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wie ist die Auslegung von Punkt 15?


> 15.) Nur in einem Clan gleichzeitig sein. Kein Multiclan.


Ich spiele STO in einer kleinen Flotte (nur ein paar Freunde nichts groß organisiert), zählt das auch als Clan?


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> @Pain: Du bist hier im PCGHX Clan Forum als Mod tätig und auch Aktiv und schaust rum? kann man sich da druff verlassen?
> Wenn ja, danke schonmal von mir.




Wo sollte ich denn sonst sein?  Wüsste nicht, das sich was geändert hat.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist die Auslegung von Punkt 15?
> 
> Ich spiele STO in einer kleinen Flotte (nur ein paar Freunde nichts groß organisiert), zählt das auch als Clan?



Solange du nicht in einem unserer Turnier Squads bist i.O. Darfst aber trotzdem nicht deren Clan Tag tragen oder turniere für sie spielen.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Solange du nicht in einem unserer Turnier Squads bist i.O. Darfst aber trotzdem nicht deren Clan Tag tragen oder turniere für sie spielen.



Nur bin ich der Meinung das in userem Clan niemand STO spielt, oder?!

Ich hab die CE noch OVP zuhause.^^ Und nen Life Time Acc auch


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

Wenn du jetzt noch sagst was STO ist ...


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Star Trek Online


----------



## .Mac (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> Außerdem, was soll das bitte mit dem, Linke sind toll?!? Wer kam auf die Idee? Wir haben jedes Jahr weit mehr gewaltsame Übergriffe von Linken als von Rechten, also nehmt diese Schnappsidee da bloß raus


 
Fixed, hatte ich wohl übersehen als ich am Ende nochmal drübergelesen hatte, kam bisschen später dazu... Keine Ahnung ob das Ernst oder nur als Scherz gedacht war... Naja, ist draussen - von daher erledigt.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

Linke sind toll!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Linke sind toll!


Ach du warst das...


----------



## nyso (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

_Deutsche Innenbehörden haben im vergangenen Jahr insgesamt 33.917  politisch motivierte Straftaten gezählt. Im Vergleich zum Jahr 2008 ist  das ein Anstieg um rund 6,7 Prozent. Seit der Einführung des derzeitigen  Erfassungssystems 2001 stieg die Zahl damit auf den bislang höchsten  Wert._
_   Die Zahl linksextremistischer Straftaten stieg im Vergleich zu 2008 um 39,4 Prozent auf 9375 Delikte.

Der stärkste Anstieg sei bei den Straftaten aus dem linksextremistischen  Spektrum zu verzeichnen. "Hier haben vor allem die  Gewaltdelikte enorm  zugenommen", teilte er mit. *So seien erstmals mehr Körperverletzungen  aus links- als aus rechtsextremistischer Motivation begangen worden.*

Statistik: Extremistische Straftaten auf Rekordniveau | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE

_Also ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## Pagz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Vielleicht sollten wir das Thema Politik einfach komplett aus dem Clan rauslassen


----------



## .Mac (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir das Thema Politik einfach komplett aus dem Clan rauslassen


 Jop, Politik hat im Clan an sich nix zu suchen, vor allem nicht ausschweifend in den Clan Regeln. Und da die Regel gefixed worden ist, ist das alles eh überflüssig und verschwendete Zeit.

Und übrigens, ich kann es kaum glauben, aber ihr lappen habt mich echt dazu getrieben ein neues logo zu entwerfen. Shoop-da-Whoop
http://www.inkdpixels.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/shoop-da-whoop.jpg


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Das blau weiße Logo schaut richtig gut aus


----------



## nyso (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Super^^ Was genau soll das darstellen?

Btw. kannst du dann für mich auch eins machen


----------



## .Mac (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Es ist alles das gleiche, einmal in Weiß, dann in Sschwarz und letztendlich einmal in der "normalen" Farbgebung.


----------



## Pagz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



.Mac schrieb:


> Und übrigens, ich kann es kaum glauben, aber ihr lappen habt mich echt dazu getrieben ein neues logo zu entwerfen. Shoop-da-Whoop
> http://www.inkdpixels.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/shoop-da-whoop.jpg


 
Ein bisschen am Cougar Logo angelehnt, gefällt mir sonst aber sehr gut 

Mix aus Professionalität und Aggresives Gameplay


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, Politik hat im Clan an sich nix zu suchen, vor allem nicht ausschweifend in den Clan Regeln. Und da die Regel gefixed worden ist, ist das alles eh überflüssig und verschwendete Zeit.
> 
> Und übrigens, ich kann es kaum glauben, aber ihr lappen habt mich echt dazu getrieben ein neues logo zu entwerfen. Shoop-da-Whoop
> http://www.inkdpixels.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/shoop-da-whoop.jpg



Ok. Wursti. Logo harz sich erledigt. Ist gekauft.

Mal Webspell vorgenommen? Wollen wir uns Montag mal zusammen setzen?


----------



## .Mac (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ok. Wursti. Logo harz sich erledigt. Ist gekauft.
> 
> Mal Webspell vorgenommen? Wollen wir uns Montag mal zusammen setzen?


 
Wenn sich alle einig beim Design sind, ja, aber bis dahin will ich wirklich eine 100%ige zusage haben, denn ich hab kein Bock auf doppelte Arbeit, da habe ich bessere Sachen zu tuhen.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich alle einig beim Design sind, ja, aber bis dahin will ich wirklich eine 100%ige zusage haben, denn ich hab kein Bock auf doppelte Arbeit, da habe ich bessere Sachen zu tuhen.



Wurde abgestimmt. Wird genommen.


----------



## .Mac (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Wurde abgestimmt. Wird genommen.


 Hört sich im anderen Thread aber nicht so an.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



.Mac schrieb:


> Hört sich im anderen Thread aber nicht so an.


 
Mach jetzt. Is befehl. 

Edit: WO steht was? Was soll das eigentlich für ne Form sein, um den Adler Kopf?


----------



## .Mac (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Mach jetzt. Is befehl.


Nein. :> (bzw. das du es wegeditiert hast ist auch nicht toll ) Ich meine es ernst, wenn alle nicht zufrieden sind bringt es für mich nix.


Leandros schrieb:


> Was soll das eigentlich für ne Form sein, um den Adler Kopf?


 Eine Form, eine organische Form, nicht zu eckig, nicht zu Rund.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



.Mac schrieb:


> Nein. :> (bzw. das du es wegeditiert hast ist auch nicht toll ) Ich meine es ernst, wenn alle nicht zufrieden sind bringt es für mich nix.
> 
> Eine Form, eine organische Form, nicht zu eckig, nicht zu Rund.


 
Es wurde so abgestimmt. Siehe Nysos Post. Dein Design ist fest. Du kommst da nicht drum rum!


----------



## .Mac (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Es wurde so abgestimmt. Siehe Nysos Post. Dein Design ist fest. Du kommst da nicht drum rum!


 Ahw godness and the matherfackin queen... Ich will da nicht drum rum kommen, ich will dass jeder mit dem Design zufrieden ist.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wird jeder. Sei dir sicher.


----------



## Pagz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wer ist denn nicht zufrieden?


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Umfrage, ob wir das Logo von .Mac aka Wursti verwenden wollen. 

Doodle: .Mac's Logo verwenden

Das Logo: http://www.inkdpixels.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/shoop-da-whoop.jpg


----------



## Hackman (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Was ist denn jetzt der aktuelle TS Server? Sollte das nicht in einem Sticky stehen?
Edit: hab den Server-Thread gefunden.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Passt, angenommen.


Man merkt aber: Es ist ein deutschstämmiger Clan, alles wird bis zum Erbrechen durchdiskutiert.


----------



## HAWX (20. Mai 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:
			
		

> Passt, angenommen.
> 
> Man merkt aber: Es ist ein deutschstämmiger Clan, alles wird bis zum Erbrechen durchdiskutiert.



Besser als unter Hitler


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Man merkt aber: Es ist ein deutschstämmiger Clan, alles wird bis zum Erbrechen durchdiskutiert.


 
Macht doch Spaß über Leiterbahnen sich eine halbe Stunde auszutauschen!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Macht doch Spaß über Leiterbahnen sich eine halbe Stunde auszutauschen!


 Ja, total .... 


Den Rest des Abends hab ich übrigens der Farbe an der Wand beim Trocknen zugesehen, während ich 3 Stunden in der Endlosschleife dem Trolololo-Song gelauscht habe -> Perfekter Abend.


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2011)

Trolololol!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Haaaai ! 
Ich wollte morgen (äh heute  ) und evtl. Montag wieder eine größere Serious Sam Session HD machen, so gegen 19-21 Uhr.
Wer ist wieder dabei und wer hat generell Interesse?
Ich würde für die Meute wieder hosten und nen TS Server gäbe es diesmal auch.
Ob ich selbst beim Voice teilnehmen werde, kann ich jedoch noch nicht versprechen. 

Also denne, man ließt oder hört sch.

The Kaki


----------



## KOF328 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Würde dann dabeisein falls nichts dazwischen kommt, und hoffentlich kann ich dieses mal auch zum server connecten :>


----------



## Species0001 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich wäre dann auch dabei.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Schön schonmal zwei. 

1. Welchen Coop Mode wünscht ihr euch? Klick !
Coin-Op Co-Op oder den klassischen?

2. Wollt ihr lieber von mir eingeladen werden oder meinem Host selbst joinen? (per Steam)
Was gefällt euch besser?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Mach wie du lustig bist, ich mache eh mit ..... endlich Sonntag, Erholung von dem Horror-Tag davor.


----------



## Species0001 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Mir auch wayne. 
Der Coin-Op Co-Op klingt aber ganz interessant. Hab ich bisher noch gar nicht gespielt.


----------



## Hackman (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

19 Uhr im Group Chat. Ihr wisst bescheid ^^


----------



## violinista7000 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich hatte diesmal jede Menge LAG...


----------



## Species0001 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

ich nich


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (22. Mai 2011)

Hmmm nicht schön, ich fürchte aber ich kann dagegen nicht viel tun. 
Scheint wohl bei jeder Runde 1-2 Leute immer mit Verbindungsproblemen zu geben.
Wer würde denn noch einen guten Host abgeben?
Es melden sich bitte die mit nen sehr guten Leitung.


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Definiere mal gute Leitung (gemessen - Down: 17Mbit/ Up: ~1,3Mbit)


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2011)

Habe auch 30k.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Bin bei KD und mit durchschnittlich Down: 31 MBit/s und Up: 1,9 MBit/s dabei.
Leitung ist wunderbar stabil und habe sonst nie Probleme mit Online-Partien mit sehr vielen Mitspielern bei denen ich Host bin.
Ports falls benötigt werden vorab von mir immer geöffnet...
Ich glaube wir haben bisher ca. max. 10 Spieler in eine Runde bekommen!? (so in etwa)
...16 sollte möglich sein...


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2011)

Die gleiche Leitung habe ich auch. Wird halt immer viel Upload benötigt.


----------



## Hackman (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Vielleicht würde es besser laufen, wenn du den Dedicated Server aus den Steam Tools verwendest. Andererseits weiß ich nicht, ob du dann noch selber mitspielen kannst... Kann Steam 2 Anwendungen auf einmal starten? Kann man auf seinen eigenen Dedicated verbinden? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Fragile Heart (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Gibt es das Spiel als getrennte Server Version? 

Edit: 


Hackman schrieb:


> Vielleicht würde es besser laufen, wenn du den  Dedicated Server aus den Steam Tools verwendest. Andererseits weiß ich  nicht, ob du dann noch selber mitspielen kannst... Kann Steam 2  Anwendungen auf einmal starten? Kann man auf seinen eigenen Dedicated  verbinden? Fragen über Fragen


 Ok Frage beantwortet. Ich  könnte das ganze mal versuchen auf meinen Server ans laufen zu bekommen.  Dann hätte man ne 100Mbit Anbindung


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Mai 2011)

Ich schau mir das heute Abend nochmal an.
Ich musste während des zockens sogar TS schließen, da bei mir auch lags auftraten. O.o
Ich wollte die kommenden Wochen mal einen älteren PC zum Server umfunktionieren, allerdings bräuchte ich bei der Einrichtung definitiv noch Unterstützung.


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Pack Teamviewer druff und ich mach dir das. 

@Fragile Heart: Ja, man kann auf seinen eigenen Dedicated Server joinen. Starte einfach mal ein beliebiegen und connecte über die IP 127.0.0.1 dann biste druff


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> Pack Teamviewer druff und ich mach dir das.


Tolles Angebot, aber ich wills ja auch lernen und begreifen! 
Also mach dir Gedanken wie du es mir erklären möchtest! 
Ist bis dahin aber noch genug Zeit, da der noch nicht mal zusammengebaut ist...

Ich werde mich dann hier wieder melden wenn's soweit ist. (ca. 4 Wochen)
Was kann ich schon mal vorbereiten?
Ahja, da der aus Resten bestehen wird, welche Hardwarevoraussetzungen sollte der wenn möglich mind. mitbringen?


----------



## Species0001 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich hab übrigens auch ne 32Mbit Leitung bei KD.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Und irgendeine konfigurierbedürftige hard- oder Software Firewall davor?
Böde Frage... sry! 

Könnens gern mal mit deinem Host testen bzw. dem Steam Dedicated Server, hab nur noch kein Plan wie das funktioniert.


----------



## Species0001 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich hab ZoneAlarm, das spackt bei sowas gern ma rum, aber wir könnens gern ma testen.

Btw, du kommst ja auch aus Berlin. Heut war echt lustig zur Arbeit und wieder nach Hause zu fahren. S-Bahnen fuhren nicht und Busse/U-Bahnen waren überfüllt. Hab statt ~45min gut das Doppelte gebraucht...


----------



## violinista7000 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich kein kein Host bitten, denn in Wohne im CH-Land, also ich habe nur ne 5k Leitung 

Ich weiss nicht, wann wird sich Swisscom von uns erbarmen...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Mai 2011)

violinista7000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kein kein Host bitten, denn in Wohne im CH-Land, also ich habe nur ne 5k Leitung
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, wann wird sich Swisscom von uns erbarmen...



Ich führchte ich habe nur die Hälfte verstanden, aber meine herausgehört zu haben, dass du keinen guten Host abgibst.  
Übermüdet oder warum klang das so verwirrend?


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich führchte ich habe nur die Hälfte verstanden, aber meine herausgehört zu haben, dass du keinen guten Host abgibst.
> Übermüdet oder warum klang das so verwirrend?



Schweizer halt 
Ich denke er meint, dass er kein Host sein kann, weil er nur eine 5k Leitung hat und wann sich die SwissCom wohl erbarmen wird.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Schweizer halt
> Ich denke er meint, dass er kein Host sein kann, weil er nur eine 5k Leitung hat und wann sich die SwissCom wohl erbarmen wird.



Jojo soweit hatte ich es noch verstanden. 
Klang halt echt seltsam, da jedes zweite Wort irgendwie falsch war. 
Kann mir hier jemand erklären wie das mit dem Dedicated Server in den Steam Tool für SS funktioniert?


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2011)

Kann ich mir Heute nachmittag mal anschauen und dir helfen.


----------



## violinista7000 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ich führchte ich habe nur die Hälfte verstanden, aber meine herausgehört zu haben, dass du keinen guten Host abgibst.
> Übermüdet oder warum klang das so verwirrend?


 
Tja, ich bin gestern total Kaputt gewesen... 



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Jojo soweit hatte ich es noch verstanden.
> Klang halt echt seltsam, da jedes zweite Wort irgendwie falsch war.



Danke für das Kompliment!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> Danke für das Kompliment!


Charmant und direkt. 
Ich gebe nen guten "Zockertempel-Führer" ab, findst de nicht auch? 

Ich werd das mit dem Dedicated Server heut Abend mal probieren, mal schaun, ob wir dann vor dem Ende auch mal knapp 16 Leute reinkriegen.


----------



## nyso (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Nur mal nebenbei, eine kleine Anmerkung

Wir haben bald einen eigenen Root-Server, also so richtig

Gesponsert von Leandros und mir 

Da laufen dann TS, Gameserver, meine beiden Pages, die PCGHX-Clanpage, alles was wichtig wäre oder was ihr gerne hättet

@Kaki, könnte man da nicht einen dauerhaften Serious-S. Server draufpacken? Dann wäre doch das Problem mit den 16 Leuten gelöst


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

Iam an Admin


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> @Kaki, könnte man da nicht einen dauerhaften Serious-S. Server draufpacken? Dann wäre doch das Problem mit den 16 Leuten gelöst


Klar, wenn das so einfach geht. 
Müssen halt nur welche für Spiele aufgemacht werden, die häufig gezockt werden.

Würde aber auch mal gern lernen wie das mit den Servern so funktioniert.


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

Ich regel dir das, kann dir das bei Gelegenheit mal bisschen Zeigen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

Danke, aber trotzdem noch die Frage was so ein Server-PC mind. für Hardware-Voraussetzungen mitbringen muss?


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Kommt drauf an für welche Anwendungszwecke.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

Hmmm na für Daten und ein paar viel gespielte Games wäre schon schön.
Ich habe mich damit noch nie viel beschäftigt, wird jetzt aber Zeit und zum allgemeinen Verständnis kann ich das auch gut für die Arbeit brauen.


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Da reicht ein Intel Atom 2 Kerner mit ca. 1 -4 GiB RAM oder AMD Athlon64 auch 2 Kerne mit 1 - 4 GiB RAM.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

Also ein alter Athlon64 3500+ mit 1 GB Ram wäre etwas knapp bemesssen?
Wäre so ein alter Firmen-PC den ich in ca. 3 Wochen kostenlos zum rumbasteln bekommen könnte und noch ein letztes Mal vor dem Container retten möchte.


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Der ist doch Super. Der reicht für deine Zwecke allemal aus! Wenn du willst, kannst du noch 1 GiB RAM mehr reinpacken und alles is super.


----------



## nyso (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

So, 6GHz, 8GiB Ram, 100GB Speicher, unbegrenzt Traffic, das sind die Eckdaten des neuen Root-Servers


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> So, 6GHz, 8GiB Ram, 100GB Speicher, unbegrenzt Traffic, das sind die Eckdaten des neuen Root-Servers


 
Hell, yeah! It's about time!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> Der ist doch Super. Der reicht für deine Zwecke allemal aus! Wenn du  willst, kannst du noch 1 GiB RAM mehr reinpacken und alles is super.


Okay, aktuell sind nur 512 MB Ram drin, aber die wollte ich eh erweitern oder ganz rausschmeißen.
CPU reicht dann als Spiele- und Datenserver?
Ist halt ein alter FSC OEM-Office-PC und ich wollte mich daran mal etwas mit meinen Serverfertigkeiten üben. 



> So, 6GHz, 8GiB Ram, 100GB Speicher, unbegrenzt Traffic, das sind die Eckdaten des neuen Root-Servers


Kann sowas wirklich ausgereizt werden?
Ich habe keine Ahnung was ein Server so frisst. 

Interessant wäre für mich auch noch das OS?
Es gibts ja Win Server 2003 usw....
Welche Unterschiede gibts da zw. den Betriebssystemen?
Ich hätte für die alte Althlon-Mühle dann nen altes XP zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Sollte eigentlich nie ausgereizt werden. 
Aber mindestens drei Internetseiten, diverse Gameserver, TS-Server und was sonst noch so anfällt, da habe ich lieber Reserven^^

Darf ja auch nicht passieren das meine Seiten samt Shops arschlahm sind, nur weil mal viele Spielen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Joa stimmt. 
Shop? Welcher Shop?


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

****. Jetzt habe ich meinen tollen Post verworfen. 

1. Es wird, denke ich, auch ausgelasten werden können. SETI ftw  Aber mit unserem Normalem Täglichen Betrieb, wird er nicht ausgelastet sein. 
2. Der Server reicht für deinen Betrieb. 
3. Ich nutze als OS Debian. Dir reicht aber für ein Homeserver und Üben mit Server'n auch ein altes Windows XP. Wenn du aber dann ins Netz willst, empfehle ich dir ein Server OS (z.B Win Server 2008 R2 oder Debian) die aber beide relativ Schwer zu bedienen sind. Lies dir zu Server OS's mal dies durch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...emein/155942-lan-party-server-welches-os.html
4. Der ********shop. Betriebsgeheimnis.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ah okay danke für die grundlegenden Infos. 
Ich denke mal aus Sicherheitsgründen eher nicht mit XP ins Netz?
Also auch eher nicht als Spieleserver zu empfehlen sondern nur für uns für Daten?


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Solange du jetzt nicht deine IP in ein Hacker Forum stellst und per dyndns.com deine IP verschleierst, sollte es keine Probleme geben. Außerdem ist ein guter Virenschutz Pflicht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Guter Virenschutz heißt nicht der Free Antivirus von Avira oder doch? 
Reicht weiterhin meine Hardwarefirewall der FritzBox oder sollte ich dafür besser noch eine Softwarefirewall nutzen?
Eher nicht solang ich die der FritzBox weiterhin anständig konfiguriere, oder?
Was nimmst du/ nehmt ihr?


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Eine Firewall gehört nicht auf einen Server. Die hat da nichts verloren.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Jaja nicht schmunzeln, ich frage doch nur ganz wissbegierig und unwissend.  
Gut, Avira Free würde aber reichen?


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich mag Avast! lieber, aber AntiVir kannst du auch nehmen. (Eine Wertung über diese Programme lasse ich mal weg  )


----------



## nyso (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Sucht euch nen Zimmer


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ähm ja.... bitte etwas mehr Niveau die Herren!  

Och ich hätt gern mal dazu ne Meinung zu Avira oder Avast nur passt das hier nicht wirklich her, oder? 
Ich habs jedenfalls mit den Kaufprogrammen à la Kaspersky etc. aufgegeben.
Eigentlich bräuchte man wohl gar keins solang man mit Köpfchen surft..... 



> Sucht euch nen Zimmer


btw: mit Minderjährigen geh ich nicht in ein Zimmer... 
(ich gehe mal vom Altersdurchschniit hier aus)


----------



## nyso (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> (ich gehe mal vom Altersdurchschniit hier aus)


 
Also ich liege über dem Durchschnitt Bin im Clan der zweitälteste momentan, und das mit bald 23
Leandros ist auch alt genug, um nicht mehr nach dem Perso gefragt zu werden


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Trotzdem zu jung, aber sicherlich knackig!  
Hey kürt ihr mich zur Clanältesten?


----------



## nyso (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich, knackig? Obwohl ich Vegetarier bin, bin ich sicher nicht knackig wie eine frische Paprika^^ Eher eine paar Wochen alte Kartoffel


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ahja... naja genug "geflirtet" du junger Hüpfer/ schrumplige Kartoffel!  
Vegetarier...oje... hast de schon EHEC? 
Das war mies... sry! 

So okay also wie ich mir dachte is keine Softwarefirewall nötig.
Also nur den alten PC plattmachen, Windoof XP frisch draufpacken, Avira oder Avast und dann?
Was brauche ich denn noch so?
Wie gesagt so eine kleiner Spieleserver oder ein Datenbunker wären für mich erstmal glaube ein einfacher Einstieg, oder?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> hast de schon EHEC?


Da is ja mein Imunsystem gefährlicher 



> Wie gesagt so eine kleiner Spieleserver oder ein Datenbunker wären für mich erstmal glaube ein einfacher Einstieg, oder?


Willst du Raid oder so ne Spielerei?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

Ach, kommst du auch mal wieder aus dem Laber-Thread und schaust hier vorbei! 
Raid wäre auch mal was neues für mich, hätte auch zwei baugleiche 500 GB von Samsung rumliegen.
Muss aber nicht sein, normal angestöpselt würden die mir auch erstmal reichen.
Möchte erstmal eher was über Server lernen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> Ach, kommst du auch mal wieder aus dem Laber-Thread und schaust hier vorbei!


Ich les alles mit was hier passiert^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Trotzdem zu jung, aber sicherlich knackig!
> Hey kürt ihr mich zur Clanältesten?


 Wie alt bist du denn ... ?!


----------



## nyso (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

UUUUUUUUUUUhhhhhh, pöööser Fehler

Sowas fragt man nicht


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich weiss, kenne ich von anderen ... erm ... "Damen" aus meinem Umfeld, bin aber 'n verdammt schneller Sprinter, keine Sorge, mir passiert schon nix.


----------



## ChaoZ (25. Mai 2011)

"Wie lange schon beglückt dein Dasein uns?"


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Öhm .... was wollt ihr denn jetzt hören? ^^


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Gleich gibts nen neues TS3. Das ist dann Final und fest!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

Und das heißt nun im Klartext?


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

*Neuer und finaler teamspeak 3 server: 62.141.38.240*


----------



## ChaoZ (25. Mai 2011)

Danke! Ich werd morgen mal vorbeischauen und ihn zu den Favoriten hinzufügen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

Sowas musst du mir dann auch mal erklären!!! 
Machst du eigentlich beruflich was in diese Richtung?

Ich werde da mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Noch nicht, habe ich aber vor.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (25. Mai 2011)

Ah klingt gut!
Also noch Schule oder Studium? 
Na dann weiß ich ja wen ich ab sofort "löchern" darf.


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Schule. Abi.


----------



## Hackman (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> *Neuer und finaler teamspeak 3 server: 62.141.38.240*


 Noch nen Port dann kann man da sogar connecten


----------



## Leandros (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Brauchste net


----------



## .Mac (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Frage mich gerade wo *derzeit* der Sinn eines CSS Servers liegt, schliesslich wissen wir ja gar nicht wie viele später im Clan CSS spielen, und vorallem gibt es ja genug Public Server, da wäre, wenn überhaupt, ein War Server besser geeignet...

Würde wenn schon die Ressourcen für Spiele aufwenden, die nicht viele Public Server besitzen, so kann man auch bekannt werden.

Bzw. mit der Webseite geht es auch vorran, denke spätestens am Di sollte das Template in einem fertigen zustand sein.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Fragt doch einfach mal herum welche Spiele gefragt sind und für welche sich euer Server lohnen würde!?


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Stehen die Clan-Regeln jetzt eingentlich final?


----------



## nyso (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ja, die wurden so von der Mehrheit beschlossen. Jede Änderung müsste demokratisch ablaufen.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Sehr schön! 

Kurze Info von meiner Seite:

Neu + Pinned!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/156361-pcghx-clan-regeln.html


----------



## nyso (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Super

Also, ich fasse Zusammen.

Wir haben 
eine gute und engagierte Verwaltung, 
einen eigenen Root-Server,
gute Regeln,
die Seite steht bald,
sicher mehr als genug potenzieller Member.

Es steht doch bisher so gut wie nie um den PCGHX-Clan


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hey ihr Netzwerkmeister, ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch:
(sry, weils hier nicht hingehört)
Was haltet ihr von dem Teil als Home-Daten-Server und was kann man damit noch so machen?
LG Electronics N2A2DD2 2000GB, Gb LAN

Gibt es vielleicht bessere Empfehlungen?
Sowas gibt es doch sicher auch nur als Gehäuse, da ich ja noch 2 500GB Samsung Platten rumliegen habe!?


----------



## Leandros (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



.Mac schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade wo *derzeit* der Sinn eines CSS Servers liegt, schliesslich wissen wir ja gar nicht wie viele später im Clan CSS spielen, und vorallem gibt es ja genug Public Server, da wäre, wenn überhaupt, ein War Server besser geeignet...
> 
> Würde wenn schon die Ressourcen für Spiele aufwenden, die nicht viele Public Server besitzen, so kann man auch bekannt werden.
> 
> Bzw. mit der Webseite geht es auch vorran, denke spätestens am Di sollte das Template in einem fertigen zustand sein.


 
Weil ich es kann. 

@Nyso: Ja, muss auch sagen, läuft alles sehr gut. 
@Kaki: Guck ma in die Aktuelle PCGH, da haben sie NAS Systeme getestet.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Danke, aber die PCGH liegt gerade zu Hause beim Klo .... muss ich mir heut Abend mal ansschauen.
Hast du sonst vlt noch irgendeine Meinung zu meinem rausgesuchtem System von LG?
Bei Amazon ließt man nichts gutes darüber...


----------



## Leandros (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung mit NAS Systemen, deswegen ja der Hinweis, auf die PCGH


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Vielleicht gibts ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten unsere 2 HDDs per Lan (an die Fritz!Box) ins Netzwerk zu bekommen?
Kenne mich da doch nicht aus.


----------



## Leandros (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

NAS oder Homeserver sind die möglichkeiten.


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Mai 2011)

MW2 aIW Server würde ich gerne haben, aber ist ja leider nicht so beliebt hier. ^^ Ansonsten BC2 wird hier doch viel gespielt, da gibt es aber Server wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## Leandros (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

BC2 kann ich nicht. Keine öffentlichen Serverfiles. MW2 aIW is nicht ganz legal


----------



## ChaoZ (26. Mai 2011)

Hmpf, wenn IW das so versaut muss man es sich halt selbst machen! Welcher Vogel kam auch auf die Idee, keine Dedizierten Server zu machen?


----------



## AbsolutStorm (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

heyho.. ich bin gerade auf eurem TS3 Server.. finde der sieht ja echt mager aus..  
wenn ihr kein Problem damit habt, und ich ja sowieso in den Clan möchte , würde ich euch anbieten, dass ich den mal mit ein bisschen Leben fülle, das wenn in Zukunft mehrere Leute auf den TS Server kommen, das auch jeder in den Channel gehen kann, in den er gehört 
Müsst ihr mir nur bescheid geben, ob ihr einverstanden damit wärt, da ich ja dann die Rechte bekommen müsste 
Greetz


----------



## nyso (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hihi, der TS ist neu, und wohl doch bald wieder obsolet, da wir nochmal umziehen müssen. Der vServer von Webtropia hat oft Verbindungsabbrüche, wir wechseln wohl die Tage zu Hetzner. Und da wird das auch richtig eingerichtet^^


----------



## AbsolutStorm (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

achso okay 
dann denke ich mal, wird es auch wieder gut aussehen 
wie macht ihr das mit dem joinen? werdet ihr Join Us Formulare auf der Website haben, wo man sich reggen kann?


----------



## Leandros (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Jo. Wird es geben. Allerdings ist deine Mitgliedschaft mit Ausfüllen dieses Formulars nicht sicher. Versteht sich ja von selbst.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Jop das ist verständlich, aber hoffen kann man ja


----------



## Pagz (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Gab es letzten Donnerstag überhaupt eine Besprechung?
Ich kann gar kein Protokoll finden


----------



## Leandros (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ja, gab es Protokoll ist auch im Thread.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Gab es letzten Donnerstag überhaupt eine Besprechung?
> Ich kann gar kein Protokoll finden


 Ist doch im Thread drin- Gab eh nicht viel zu Besprechen!


----------



## Pagz (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Oh sry, jetzt seh ichs auch

Wird es nächsten Do noch eine Besprechung geben, oder schon früher, wenn die Website vielleicht schon Mittwochs on kommen soll?


----------



## Leandros (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Donnerstag ist nächste Besprechung.


----------



## violinista7000 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wo soll ich die IP Adresse der neue Server eintragen? 

Bei CSS habe ich der PCGHX server gefunden aber ich weiss nicht ob es das gleiche ist...


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Was meinst du mit IP, vom TS3 Server? 
Und ja, du warst auf unserem CSS Server.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Mai 2011)

Nur ganz kurze Frage: Ich brauch einen neuen Shooter, sollte ich mir CS:S zulegen? Bin nicht besonders gut, hab aber trotzdem Spaß am zocken, und soweit ich gehört hab soll CS:S ja "schwer" sein


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

CS:S lohnt sich schon. 
Darfst nur nicht gegen die falschen Leute spielen.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

ich habe mit Call of Duty Black Ops angefangen... trotz den vielen Abstürzen habe ich spaß dran ^^


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Dann lieber Bad Company 2


----------



## .Mac (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Darfst nur nicht gegen die falschen Leute spielen.


 Ganz klare Lüge! 

Ne im ernst, CS:S ist ein Klassiker, wenn man auf Taktik steht und die Grafik ein bisschen außer Acht lässt, lohnt sich CS:S immer. Wenn du aber auf Zerstörung, tolle Grafik usw stehst, dann BC2.
Bzw. ich finde BC2 übrigens schwerer als CS:S -  da geht ohne ein gutes Teamplay gar nix.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Mai 2011)

BC2 hab ich schon und find's sehr geil.  Ich lege keinen Wert auf Grafik. Ich finde CS:S sieht sehr gut aus vom Gameplay her, nicht so viel unnötiges Zeugs aber alles vorhanden.


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ganz kurze Frage: Ich brauch einen neuen Shooter, sollte ich mir CS:S zulegen? Bin nicht besonders gut, hab aber trotzdem Spaß am zocken, und soweit ich gehört hab soll CS:S ja "schwer" sein



Hol dir CSS, dannhab ich jemanden der mit mir spielt
CSS ist halt ein Game wo auch Aim-Skill gefragt ist Was ein Wort

Edit:@all Ich guck dann bald mal im TS bei euch rein


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hey zusammen!
Wer hat denn von euch noch so beim aktuellen Steam-Sale bei HAWX zugeschlagen oder hat es noch vor?
Ich suche noch ein paar Mitspieler für den Coop!
Macht sicher fun und der Preis tut ja auch nicht weh!


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Hey zusammen!
> Wer hat denn von euch noch so beim aktuellen Steam-Sale bei HAWX zugeschlagen oder hat es noch vor?
> Ich suche noch ein paar Mitspieler für den Coop!
> Macht sicher fun und der Preis tut ja auch nicht weh!



Wie viel kostet es denn momentan? 
Vielleicht schlage ich dann bei dem Spiel, welches meinen Namen kopiert hat, zu

Btw: Schicker Avatar


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Hol dir CSS, dannhab ich jemanden der mit mir spielt
> CSS ist halt ein Game wo auch Aim-Skill gefragt ist Was ein Wort


Hab ich nur auf der Xbox xD Auf der Xbox reiße ich wirklich was, wenn man von der K/D ausgeht war ich da ein sehr guter Spieler, aber auf'm PC - naja. :3 
Ich kenne jemanden, der einen Root hat und da CS:S Server betreibt, wo auch alle von meinen Freunden zocken, ansonsten gibt's ja noch den PCGHX Server :b


----------



## Leandros (30. Mai 2011)

CS:S auf der xBox? Seit wann das? Die konsolen haben so ein gutes Spiel nicht verdient.

PS: Komm gefälligst auf unseren Server.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

6,79 € für HAWX 1.
Teil 2 kaufe ich mir nicht, da es ja nicht besser sein soll als 1.
Story is lahm, aber der MP wird schon irgendwie Spaß machen.
Hatte es gestern Abend mal wieder rausgekramt und installliert und wollte mal nen Multi testen, da fragt der plötzlich nen Key ab (liegt keiner in der Hülle  )... naja habs jetzt jedenfalls nochmal in Steam gekauft. 
Damit es sich richtig lohnt, versuche ich natürlich solang das Angebot noch läuft, noch ein paar mehr Leute dafür zu begeistern! 

btw: dein Avatar is aber auch


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> CS:S auf der xBox? Seit wann das? Die konsolen haben so ein gutes Spiel nicht verdient.
> 
> PS: Komm gefälligst auf unseren Server.



Nö, das was man halt so auf der Xbox spielt. Hatte damals kein Geld für einen PC.  
Klar spiel ich hauptsächlich auf'm PCGHX Server, keine Frage. ^^


----------



## Leandros (30. Mai 2011)

Avatare = Fail. Überhaupt nicht einzigartig, einen ähnlichen haben bestimmt ca. 10 Personen aus dem Forum. Man verwechselt euch auch sehr schnell. Außerdem Anfertigen lassen von der selben Person. Lame.

Edit: XBox ist halt genauso Teuer. Ein Spiel kostet ca. 65€. Ein PC Spiel bekomme ich direkt bei Release und Neu für 35€. Sind 30€ unterschied, jetzt kann man ausrechnen ab welcher Anzahl von gekauften Spielen die XBox Teurer ist.


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Mai 2011)

Das ist wieder was anderes, hab mir die Spiele ausgeliehen und so im Endeffekt nichts bezahlt. ^^


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

@Leandros Seit wann bist du so ein CSS Fanatiker?
Funktioniert der CSS Public momentan?
Ansonsten wie wäre es heute Abend mal ne Runde zocken/kennen lernen? Ich bin so ab 17-18 Uhr wieder zu Hause.


----------



## Leandros (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



HAWX schrieb:


> @Leandros Seit wann bist du so ein CSS Fanatiker?
> Funktioniert der CSS Public momentan?
> Ansonsten wie wäre es heute Abend mal ne Runde zocken/kennen lernen? Ich bin so ab 17-18 Uhr wieder zu Hause.


 
CS:S Fanatiker. Naja. Früher mal. Heute nur noch bissl Fun haben auf Public, aber Früher .. hach ... ESL


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> CS:S Fanatiker. Naja. Früher mal. Heute nur noch bissl Fun haben auf Public, aber Früher .. hach ... ESL



Hör mir bloß mit ESL auf
In der ESL sind fast nur noch totale Kleinkinder(24/7 Suchtis aber hammergut) oder bekloppte Hacker die in Demo's schon durch Wände aimen. Wire ist auch nicht mehr das was es mal war.
In der Stammkneipe wird ehrlicher gespielt. Was aber auch daran liegt, dass sämtliche Demo's etc geupped werdrn müssen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Und HAWX?
Haste nun HAWX gekauft?


----------



## .Mac (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hab mir gestern mal HAWX gekauft, die paar Euros... Bzw. bei einer Runde CS:S heute Abend wär ich definitiv dabei.


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir gestern mal HAWX gekauft, die paar Euros... Bzw. bei einer Runde CS:S heute Abend wär ich definitiv dabei.



Ok ab wann? Ich weiß gar nicht ob ich dich bei Steam hab... Ich schick dir mal meinen Acc Namen per PN.

Edit: Dann kannst mich schonmal adden, bis ich zu hause bin.

@Kaki Wie gesagt bin nicht zu hause momentan ich guck heute Abend mal

Edit2: Sonst noch jemand heut Abend dabei? Ein 2er Team sind wir ja immerhin schonmal


----------



## Leandros (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Grade wieder bissl Fun auf unserem CS:S Server gehabt. 17:1 ... Hoooooly Shiiit! 


HAWX schrieb:


> Hör mir bloß mit ESL auf
> In der ESL sind fast  nur noch totale Kleinkinder(24/7 Suchtis aber hammergut) oder bekloppte  Hacker die in Demo's schon durch Wände aimen. Wire ist auch nicht mehr  das was es mal war.
> In der Stammkneipe wird ehrlicher gespielt. Was aber auch daran liegt, dass sämtliche Demo's etc geupped werdrn müssen.


 Mitlerweile, früher war das alles vieel geiler. (Bei mir is früher vor 8 Jahren  und nicht CS:S sondern das gute alte CS 1.6!)


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Mai 2011)

Ist der denn gut besucht? Und waren auch PCGHXler drauf?


----------



## Leandros (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Naja. Nö. Wahrscheinlich Random Typen. Aber is um die Uhzeit auch eher ungewöhnlich.


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Naja. Nö. Wahrscheinlich Random Typen. Aber is um die Uhzeit auch eher ungewöhnlich.



Naja immerhin war jemand drauf.
Bist heute Abend/nachher auch dabei? Paar Pcw's?


----------



## Leandros (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

1on1 PCW?


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> 1on1 PCW?



Fals du jetzt meinst noch bin ich nicht zu haus aber nachher mit mac und dir paar 3on3's?


----------



## Leandros (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

3on3 klingt gut. Du, Mac und Ich gegen wen?!


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> 3on3 klingt gut. Du, Mac und Ich gegen wen?!



Es gibt doch Gegnersuche.de
Erstmal muss ich sehen das ich von der blöden Feier hier wegkomme, denn ursprünglich wollten meine Eltern schon lange los-.-


----------



## Leandros (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Oder ESL Gather xDD


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ESL Gather xDD



Hör mir auf damit
E
Ich hab so nen Bock zu zocken und jetzt sitz ich hier und bin die ganze Zeit mit dem Iphone am  Forum unsicher machen, weil mir langweilig ist-.-


----------



## nyso (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich will auch CS:S

Aber 20€, nein danke


----------



## Leandros (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

20€ für so ein Spiel ist extrem Preiswert. Das Spiel gerantiert mehrere 100h Spielspass.


----------



## nyso (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wenn man bedenkt das es CS:S schon öfter für 7€ gab, und bald wieder für 7€ geben wird, sind mir 20€ viiiiel zu teuer


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> 20€ für so ein Spiel ist extrem Preiswert. Das Spiel gerantiert mehrere 100h Spielspass.


 
Sicher ?


----------



## nyso (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

CS:S ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, habe es damals schon gespielt, nur eben ohne Steam

Und hatte damals schon mehrere hundert Stunden Spaß, nur per Lan und gegen Bots


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ?



Ja ich bin bei 400 Stunden Spielzeit und das ist wenig! Mein Ex-Clanleader hat 5600! Und ein Kumpel auch so ca 2500


----------



## .Mac (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Sicher ?


 100 Std. sind gar nix, das Spiel muss man einfach mal gesuchtet haben!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> CS:S ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, habe es damals schon gespielt, *nur eben ohne Steam*


 Verbrennt die Hexe!


----------



## nyso (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Damals war ich noch nichtmal Strafbar


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Mai 2011)

Strafbar zu sein suckt, bin es jetzt seit 8 Monaten. xD Hab aber eigentlich keine Probleme damit.


----------



## violinista7000 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit IP, vom TS3 Server?
> Und ja, du warst auf unserem CSS Server.



Ich meine das Hier:

*Der neue und Finale CS:S Server:* *62.141.38.240:27015* @ Clan-Serverliste



Leandros schrieb:


> Und ja, du warst auf unserem CSS Server.



Ach so! Ich würde mich auf ne andere Karte freuen als diese, die wir gespielt haben... 



nyso schrieb:


> Ich will auch CS:S
> 
> Aber 20€, nein danke


Es kommt wieder für nen 5er, so habe ich es damals gekauft.


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Habs mir jetzt gekauft, dank Steam UK also 16€, und noch 6€ auf der PSC, musste ich also nur 10€ ausgeben.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> Damals war ich noch nichtmal Strafbar


 Auf minderjährige Hexen wurde in den guten alten Inquisitionstagen auch keine Rücksicht genommen. : P


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Habs mir ja jetzt wie gesagt gekauft

Macht schon noch Spaß


----------



## Leandros (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich meine das Hier:
> 
> *Der neue und Finale CS:S Server:* *62.141.38.240:27015* @ Clan-Serverliste


 
Aso. Ja. Die IP wird sich die Tage eh nochmal ändern, dann sind TS3 IP und Server IP's Final!


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ja, leider erfüllt der gemietete Server die Anforderungen absolut nicht, er ist nicht stabil genug. Dadurch haben wir hohe Pings und Verbindungsabbrüche. Ist natürlich keine Dauerlösung, und da der erste Monat ein Testmonat ist, können wir nochmal wechseln. Diesmal gehts zu Hetzner, dem besten Anbieter, leider aber auch recht teuer. Dafür ist die HW sehr geil


----------



## HAWX (31. Mai 2011)

Aber dann erstmal nen War-Server Leandros
Das war Fail gestern mit den Admin-Skins und slayen im Pcw


----------



## Leandros (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Teuer. Nöööööö. Gibt vieele andere Anbieter sind Teuerer und bieten schlechtere Leistung. Außer man geht vom X4 aus. EQ4 ftw. Ich zahl ja auch das Setup.



HAWX schrieb:


> Aber dann erstmal nen War-Server Leandros
> Das war Fail gestern mit den Admin-Skins und slayen im Pcw


 The waar is coming. ähhm. Falscher Film, sorry. The waar server is coming!!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> The waar is coming. ähhm. Falscher Film, sorry. The waar server is coming!!


 Das Admins diejenigen ohne administrative Rechte wie am Fliessband mit Konsolenbefehlen schänden ist aber überall gang und gebe, besonders clanintern muss man sowas aushalten .... ist zumindest auch bei uns ([GM], der Funclan in dem ich noch bin) so. Macht ja auch Spass. Besonders unser Armageddon Command ist geil in TF2: Der betreffende Spieler wird wie ne Sylvesterrakete steil nach oben katapultiert und endet an der Skybox angelangt auch wie eine solche ... *bäm, splatter* ^^


----------



## Leandros (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Das Admins diejenigen ohne administrative Rechte wie am Fliessband mit Konsolenbefehlen schänden ist aber überall gang und gebe, besonders clanintern muss man sowas aushalten .... ist zumindest auch bei uns ([GM], der Funclan in dem ich noch bin) so. Macht ja auch Spass. Besonders unser Armageddon Command ist geil in TF2: Der betreffende Spieler wird wie ne Sylvesterrakete steil nach oben katapultiert und endet an der Skybox angelangt auch wie eine solche ... *bäm, splatter* ^^


 
Naja. Ich habe niemanden geslayt und niemals vorgehabt. Habe restartet und aufeinmal slayt Mani Admin Plugin uns weil wir die runde zweimal Spielen. Bullshit!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Lol, naja, man muss halt ein wenig mit Scripts herumspielen ... macht ja auch Fun (wenns denn mal nach zig Abschüssen des Servers durch ebend jene mal funktioniert wie gewünscht ^^)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCJaT4Hu72o


----------



## HAWX (31. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Naja. Ich habe niemanden geslayt und niemals vorgehabt. Habe restartet und aufeinmal slayt Mani Admin Plugin uns weil wir die runde zweimal Spielen. Bullshit!



War ja trotzdem spaßig nur nicht auf dem Server


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Tja, so dolle wars nicht

Steam Community :: nyso :: Screenshots

Wenn da jetzt statt Error Fail stehen würde, wäre es perfekt

Lustig war dafür der Ausgang der Runde, Leandros gegen mich 

Bin wohl doch nicht so schlecht geworden wie ich dachte, nach fünf Jahren kein CS:S mehr


----------



## Leandros (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> Tja, so dolle wars nicht
> 
> Steam Community :: nyso :: Screenshots
> 
> ...



Es war nach 23h, da bau ich ab. 
(Holy Crap! 1128 Screenshots? Ohaa!)


----------



## HAWX (31. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Es war nach 23h, da bau ich ab.
> (Holy Crap! 1128 Screenshots? Ohaa!)



Nach 23h? Auch vorher schon
Ich war gestern aber auch nicht wirklich gut
Wursti musste uns D2 ja den Arsch retten


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Es war nach 23h, da bau ich ab.
> (Holy Crap! 1128 Screenshots? Ohaa!)


 

Jaja, billige Ausrede Bin schon auf die nächste Runde gespannt^^

Jap, 1128 Screenshots. Davon glaube ich 600 nur von Crysis 2

Edit: 1051 von Crysis 1, Warhead, Wars und Crysis 2


----------



## Leandros (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> Jaja, billige Ausrede Bin schon auf die nächste Runde gespannt^^
> Edit: 1051 von Crysis 1, Warhead, Wars und Crysis 2


 
Gerne. 

@Edit: W00T!? Aber, wenn man bedenkt, dass du Crysis 1 ca. 30mal auf Extrem durch gesuchtet hast.


----------



## HAWX (31. Mai 2011)

30 mal auf extrem? Wtf!? Nyso hast du kein Leben?


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Na 30 mal waren es nicht, da übertreibt er

Aber Crysis 1 und Warhead je 2-4 mal auf Delta, dazu jeweils einmal auf Schwer

Und ja, ich habe ein Leben^^ Damals hatte ich noch viel mehr Zeit


----------



## Leandros (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> Und ja, ich habe ein Leben^^ Damals hatte ich noch viel mehr Zeit


 
Und was für eins! 

PS: Ich übertreibe nieeemaals!


----------



## nyso (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Aktuell bin ich leider "behindert" und ziemlich an den PC gefesselt.

Gestern wieder die guten Schuhe rausgekramt, und jetzt ca. 1€ große Löcher in der Haut, hinten an der Ferse, unglaublich fies beim Laufen.

Naja, ich bin dann mal weiter saugen, Frauchen soll eine saubere Wohnung vorfinden wenn sie nach Hause kommt

Aua...


Edit: Ich bin frisch verliebt



Spoiler



Pioneer VSX-1025-K 7.1 A/V-Receiver gebürstetes: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Der ist noch besser als mein Denon 1911.


----------



## HAWX (31. Mai 2011)

4-5 mal geht ja noch ist zwar öfter als ich jemals könnte, aber jedem das seine


----------



## Leandros (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Bin so alleine im TS! *Wink mit dem Zaunpfal*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich komm gleich vielleicht mal, bin grad erst rein (Mittwoche sind immer die Hölle ...), erst mal bisserl RL-Zeugs erledigen. ^^

TS Daten?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Siehe Server Thread.


----------



## Leandros (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Er sagt es.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Juni 2011)

Kann mich jemand über den aktuellen Stand der Webseite aufklären?


----------



## .Mac (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Kann mich jemand über den aktuellen Stand der Webseite aufklären?


 Morgen Abend gibts was zu sehen - ist ja auch Besprechung btw. ...


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Juni 2011)

Gut, danke für die Info.
Also Leute, morgen ab in die Besprechung! Ich kann leider wie jeden Donnerstag nicht da sein.


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich bin mit meinem Werk Heute zufrieden. Root ist ordentlich eingerichtet. Webseiten ziehen ein und der Prozessor lebt


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Sind wir jetzt schon beim neuen Anbieter?


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Der TS lief gestern schon auf dem neuen Server, der Rest muss im Laufe des Tages/Abends eingerichtet werden. Liegt aber an Leandros, ich weiß nicht was er am Vatertag so alles treibt, ob er da ist^^


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

is TS-IP auf der seite schon aktualisiert?


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Jop.

46.4.113.236 ist es.


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

46.4.113.236:9987 (<--- StandardPort )

CS:S War Server für uns läuft auch. Ich mach Heute noch den Rest, Vatertag bin ich Vater ... für mein PC


----------



## HAWX (2. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> 46.4.113.236:9987 (<--- StandardPort )
> 
> CS:S War Server für uns läuft auch. Ich mach Heute noch den Rest, Vatertag bin ich Vater ... für mein PC



Sehr gut! Dein PC muss ja auch mal Liebe erfahren

Edit: Ist Zblock,ESL Settings etc auch schon drauf?


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Jo, zBlock und das ESL Plugin is druff. Das ESL Plugin will aber net so wirklich funzen


----------



## HAWX (2. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte hier nochmal einen Dank bzw. Anerkennung aussprechen:

Leandros&Nyso
Ich finde es einfach klasse, dass ihr die "deftigen" kosten auf euch nehmt!
Die 150 Euro Einrichtung und 50 im Monat sind ja schon ziemlich viel!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

@ HAWX: Sei still, sonst wollen die nachher noch Geld von uns!


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Machen wir gerne^^ 

Zumal ich das eh brauche, und ob ich jetzt 15€ für miesen Service bei 1und1 zahle, oder 50€ bei Hetzner, wo dann noch TS, Gameserver etc laufen, das macht den Kohl auch nicht so fett

Edit: Das mit dem Geld von euch ist wieder eine andere Sache. Der Server wird von uns gezahlt, wenn später aber noch mehr anfällt, z.B. für einen BF3 Server etc, dann muss das natürlich über eine Mitgliedsgebühr geregelt werden. Aber zumindest dieser Root-Server bleibt für euch umsonst

P.S. Dafür gibt es ein bissl Werbung für meine Seiten, aber ich denke damit könnt ihr leben


----------



## HAWX (2. Juni 2011)

Eventuell springen ja noch Sponsoren auf wenn es später in den ESport Bereich geht.

Btw: Nyso was hast du denn für Seiten?


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Darf ich hier nicht für werben

Kriegst aber ne PN^^


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Joa, kein Problemchen. Die arbeit macht mir ja Spass, von daher.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Juni 2011)

Mein Dank gilt euch natürlich auch.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hab grad erst ne schöne Sache entdeckt (bisher keine Zeit zum Lesen gehabt): In der aktuellen PCGH Print fand der Clan Erwähnung! 


Auf S. 130 steht: "[...] Multiplayer-Fans sind herzlich eingeladen, das Forum des PCGHX-Clans aufzusuchen, der sich vor einigen Wochen wieder neu organisiert hat und beitrittswilligen gegenüber aufgeschlossen ist"

<3 


EDIT: So, jetzt bin ich auch mit dem [PCGHX] Tag unterwegs (bei Steam), "zum Glück" nehmen "wir" uns als Fun-Clan bei [GM] in keinster Weise ernst, erzwungenes Tragen des Tags oder sonstige Formalitäten existieren bei uns nicht, von daher bin ich vogelfrei und kann nach Gusto auch woanders mitmachen (neuer Modetrend bei uns ist derzeit eh [Grr!] als Tag .... wie gesagt: Wir sind kein wirklicher Clan, sondern eher ne Ansammlung Verrückter die auf Spiele und Anime stehen ....), fliegen werde ich trotzdem nicht - von daher: Ich bin jetzt ganz offiziell hier mit dabei (so ihr mich denn haben wollt)! ^^


----------



## Leandros (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Imba!!! Die müssen nur unsere PN beantworten.

Welche PCGH?


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Kleine Erinnerung, heute Abend ist mal wieder Besprechung

@ Obi, wir sind der Meinung das man dir, dem SteamGott des Forums, die 6 Wochen Probezeit schenken sollte, das wird heute abend in der Besprechung demokratisch abgestimmt Einverstanden?


----------



## HAWX (2. Juni 2011)

Ich kann heute Abend nicht dabei sein wir grillen gleich
Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## .Mac (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ich kann heute Abend nicht dabei sein wir grillen gleich
> Frohes Schaffen!


 Guten Hunger! Aber da verpasst ihr was, die Webseite - MÄÄÄHM MÄÄHMMM!


----------



## HAWX (2. Juni 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Hunger! Aber da verpasst ihr was, die Webseite - MÄÄÄHM MÄÄHMMM!



Danke
Ist die schon on? Falls ja gib mal einen Link bitte Wursti


----------



## Pagz (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Auf gehts Leute, jetzt ist Besprechung!!
TS: 46.4.113.236:9987


----------



## ChaoZ (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hab mir jetzt CSS gekauft, natürlich brav die PCGHX Server favorisiert ^^ Muss erstmal mit dem Spiel klarkommen..


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Server Offline für unbestimmte Zeit.


----------



## nyso (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

So, seit ein paar Minuten alles down


Unser Server wurde gehackt

Soviel dazu das ich Anonymus und Co. bisher positiv gegenüber stand.

Jemand ist eingebrochen und hat von unserem Server wohl eine DDOS gefahren, ich bin hellauf begeistert. 

Leandros macht jetzt alles neu, und schließt eventuelle Sicherheitslücken, die wohl in der vorkonfigurierten Installation vorhanden waren von Hand.

Ab Sonntag Abend oder Montag sollte wieder alles laufen.

So eine *******, von meiner Seite sind jetzt diverse geschriebene Artikel etc. weg, so viel Arbeit fürn Arsch


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Liegt am FTP Tunneling. Falls einem das was sagt. Wir werden ab jetzt, kein FTP mehr nutzen! SCP und SFTP werden nun genutzt. 
Warum nutzt man noch einen Dienst, der aus den Uhrzeiten des Internet stammt?!


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juni 2011)

Was hat es dem Hacker gebracht? Hat er es auch "for teh lulz" gemacht? So langsam hab ich genug von dem ganzen gehacke.


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2011)

Er hat einen DDos Angriff auf irgendetwas gestartet. Ging aber nur knapp 2h. Hat sich für ihn nicht gelohnt.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juni 2011)

Diese Hacker gehen mir echt gewaltig auf die Nerven. Es ist ja schon fast zum Trend geworden, Sony zu hacken.


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2011)

Wahrscheinlich haben sie sogar Sony gehackt.  
Ich denke das ist zu einem gemeinschafts Projekt unter Hackern geworden. Sehr Sozial .. Nicht!


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Tja, und Leandros und ich sind voll haftbar für den Scheiß. Erstmal Anzeige gegen Unbekannt gestellt... Gleich wieder ein paar Jahre älter geworden heute abend


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juni 2011)

Kennt jemand von euch TheGUNNShop? Ist ein YouTuber, der täglich über Technik- und Gamingnews berichtet. In nahezu jedem seiner Videos muss er von irgendwelchen Hackern berichtet, und er hat nun 10.000$ Kopfgeld auf diesen Lulzulol Hacker da gesetzt, der seit neuestem Sony angreift. Seine Zuschauerzahl ist circa 70.000 bis 100.000, und falls jemand davon einen entscheidenden Hinweis auf diesen Hacker geben kann, bekommt er 10.000$. Das nenne ich eine Offensive.


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wenn wir nur irgendwas hätten. Der Hacker hat seine Spuren offenbar ganz gut gelöscht.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juni 2011)

Manche Leute haben echt keine Hobby's, was war schon für aussenstehende wertvolles auf dem Server?!


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Meine Seite, die jetzt off ist. 
Außerdem ja Gameserver und TS.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juni 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Seite, die jetzt off ist.
> Außerdem ja Gameserver und TS.



Ja aber davon hat er ja nichts ausser "ich bin so toll und hab nen Server gehackt"
Er hat ja keine Kundendaten von irgendwelchen Leuten etc, die ihm wirklich was bringen.


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend, Spätestens morgen ist alles wieder Online.


----------



## .Mac (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Herrlich, wie plötzlich alle jeden Hacker in eine Schublade stecken weil sie direkt / indirekt einmal betroffen sind, und vorher froh und fröhlich noch alles gut finden - Realsatire?


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2011)

Mir ist das Ziemlich wurst. Wurden wir halt gehackt. Aus Fehlern lernt man. Mich regt nur das fehlen meiner cfg's auf. Ist die meiste Arbeit. Heute Nacht wird alles wieder laufen. Werde jetzt mehr wert auf Sauberkeit legen.


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



.Mac schrieb:


> Herrlich, wie plötzlich alle jeden Hacker in eine Schublade stecken weil sie direkt / indirekt einmal betroffen sind, und vorher froh und fröhlich noch alles gut finden - Realsatire?


 
Was soll daran herrlich sein? Bisher habe ich mit Anon sympathisiert, ja. Solange sie sich von ihrem PC bei Sony oder sonstwem einhacken ist mir das Rille. In diesem Fall aber hat jemand um irgendwem zu schaden einen fremden Server gehijackt, meinen, und damit jemanden angegriffen. Und sowas geht halt gar nicht. 

Wenn dieser Hacker irgendwen hackt ist mir das Wumpe, aber jemand unschuldigen da mit reinzuziehen ist unter aller Sau. Als würde jemand nachts dein Auto stehlen, jemanden anfahren, das Auto zurückstellen und morgens klopft die Kripo an der Tür

@ Hawx, der Typ hatte kein Interesse und keinen Zugang dazu. Ihm ging es nur darum mit dem Server spamweise irgendwas zu verschicken, um einen anderen Server lahm zu legen. Wofür ich haftbar bin.


----------



## .Mac (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> Was soll daran herrlich sein?


 An der Aktion nichts, eher an euren Reaktionen.



nyso schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich mit  Anon sympathisiert, ja. Solange sie sich von ihrem PC bei Sony oder  sonstwem einhacken ist mir das Rille.


Aha, was hat denn Anonymous mit der ganzen Sache zu tuhen?  Sind die jetzt bei jedem Scheiß generalverdächtig? Und der 2. Satz wird dann wohl heißen "außer mich trifft es nicht..."? 



nyso schrieb:


> In diesem Fall aber hat jemand um  irgendwem zu schaden einen fremden Server gehijackt, meinen, und damit  jemanden angegriffen. Und sowas geht halt gar nicht.


Dito - und mir geht es nur darum das hier nicht solche voreiligen Reaktionen aufkommen, und das mit Sony & bla war übrigens ein Scherz gestern im TS, und ist übrigens auch sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich. Denn soweit ich weiß, kennt ihr ja nichtmal das Ziel der Angriffe, schmeißt aber dennoch hier postings rauß welche auf dem Niveau der BILD Zeitung sind. DAS ist was herrlich ist, in meinen Augen.



nyso schrieb:


> Wenn dieser  Hacker irgendwen hackt ist mir das Wumpe, aber jemand unschuldigen da  mit reinzuziehen ist unter aller Sau. Als würde jemand nachts dein Auto  stehlen, jemanden anfahren, das Auto zurückstellen und morgens klopft  die Kripo an der Tür


Hach, schon mal was von der Hackerethik gehört? Bitte hör einfach alle Leute mit dem Know-How als (*)"Hacker" zu bezeichnen.

* - Hacker ist immer so ein super Begriff, und in meinen Augen, Leute die mit solchem Know-How schindluder veranstalten (wie in diesem Fall.) sind auch keine sog. "Hacker".
Und wirklich Ahnung von der ganzen Materie scheint der Herr dann auch nicht gehabt zu haben, denn DDoS ist ja wohl Kindergarten, mit nem Root kann man sicher effektiveres als DDoS anstellen, nur mal so zur klarstellung.


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



.Mac schrieb:


> An der Aktion nicht, eher an euren Reaktionen.


 Das ich stinksauer bin weil ich für die Tat eines anderen haften muss ist herrlich, aha.



.Mac schrieb:


> Aha, was hat denn Anonymous mit der ganzen Sache zu tuhen?  Sind die jetzt bei jedem Scheiß generalverdächtig? Und der 2. Satz wird dann wohl heißen "außer mich trifft es nicht..."?


 
Kommt drauf an wie Anon arbeitet. Soweit ich weiß haben sie auch diverse DDOS gefahren, dafür müssten sie ja Zugriff auf Server gehabt haben, so wie meinen. Das war mir bisher halt nicht bewusst.



.Mac schrieb:


> Dito - und mir geht es nur darum das hier nicht solche voreiligen Reaktionen aufkommen, und das mit Sony & bla war übrigens ein Scherz gestern im TS, und ist übrigens auch sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich. Denn soweit ich weiß, kennt ihr ja nichtmal das Ziel der Angriffe, schmeißt aber dennoch hier postings rauß welche auf dem Niveau der BILD Zeitung sind. DAS ist was herrlich ist, in meinen Augen.


 
Ich weiß nicht gegen wen es war, oder wer es war. Das werde ich aber hoffentlich noch erfahren. Mein Verdacht ging halt in Richtung Sony, denn die sind momentan nunmal unter Dauerfeuer.




.Mac schrieb:


> Hach, schon mal was von der Hackerethik gehört? Bitte hör einfach auf alle Leute mit Know-How als "Hacker" zu bezeichnen.


 
Die Hackerethik ist mir bekannt. Was bringt sie aber wenn sich vielleicht 10% der Leute dran halten?


----------



## .Mac (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> Das ich stinksauer bin weil ich für die Tat eines anderen haften muss ist herrlich, aha.


Les meinen post nochmal.



nyso schrieb:


> Kommt  drauf an wie Anon arbeitet. Soweit ich weiß haben sie auch diverse DDOS  gefahren, dafür müssten sie ja Zugriff auf Server gehabt haben, so wie  meinen. Das war mir bisher halt nicht bewusst.


 Anon basiert auf freiwilligen Aktivisten, die ihre Rechner für sowas z.V. stellen.



nyso schrieb:


> Ich weiß  nicht gegen wen es war, oder wer es war. Das werde ich aber hoffentlich  noch erfahren. Mein Verdacht ging halt in Richtung Sony, denn die sind  momentan nunmal unter Dauerfeuer.


Und trotzdem habt ihr keine Beweise, und wie es in Deutschland nunmal so schön heißt, im Zweifel für den Angeklagten.



nyso schrieb:


> Die Hackerethik ist mir bekannt. Was bringt sie aber wenn sich vielleicht 10% der Leute dran halten?


 
Sie einfach nicht als Hacker bezeichnen ?


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juni 2011)

Soll das jetzt eine Lobrede für solche Leute werden oder was?


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Er hat schon recht, man muss zwischen Hackern und Kriminellen unterscheiden. Hacker verdienen ihren Lebensunterhalt z.B. damit Unternehmen zu hacken und dem Unternehmen die Schwachstellen aufzuzeigen, nach vorheriger Absprache und gegen Bares. 

Das was bei uns war war wohl ein Bot eines Kriminellen.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juni 2011)

Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, trotzdem ist da nichts zu entschuldigen, da dieser "Hacker" dir nun ziemlich viel zusätzlichen Stress bringen kann.


----------



## .Mac (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, trotzdem ist da nichts zu entschuldigen, da dieser "Hacker" dir nun ziemlich viel zusätzlichen Stress bringen kann.


 Wer entschuldigt denn hier die Aktion die gestern Abend gelaufen ist?


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juni 2011)

Niemand, hoffe ich.


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Er entschuldigt das nicht, er wollte nur drauf hinweisen das es eben kein Hacker war, wie z.B. Anon, sondern ein Krimineller mit Know-How. Immerhin steckt ja auch genug Arbeit von ihm in der Seite, die jetzt erstmal off ist.


----------



## .Mac (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

@Chaoz Dann einfach sowas nicht in den Post schreiben.

Naja, was will man machen, muss der Launch halt bisschen warten. Bzw. ich hatte gestern neben den Vorbereitungen zum launch auch noch andere Sachen gemacht, gekocht, ups, ich meine natürlich ein paar Grafiken für den Clan erstellt. Ihr könnt euch hier ergötzen (Da PCGHX wohl keine externen Grafiken mehr erlaubt dürft ihr euch durch die Links klicken):

http://www.inkdpixels.de/private/pcghx/logo-gfx_1.jpg
http://www.inkdpixels.de/private/pcghx/logo-gfx_2.jpg
http://www.inkdpixels.de/private/pcghx/logo-gfx_3.jpg
http://www.inkdpixels.de/private/pcghx/logo-gfx_4.jpg
http://www.inkdpixels.de/private/pcghx/logo-gfx_5.jpg
http://www.inkdpixels.de/private/pcghx/logo-gfx_6.jpg

Die Dinger stehen unter CC NC-SA, das heißt ihr könnt sie ruhig als Avatar oder whatever nutzen.


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2011)

Pisst euch nicht an. Haupt schuldiger bin ich, habe die Schwachstelle des FTP's unterschätzt.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Juni 2011)

Gab kein anpissen. ^^ Die Bilder sehen schon ziemlich nice aus .Mac, wirst du die auch auf der Webseite verwenden?


----------



## .Mac (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Gab kein anpissen. ^^ Die Bilder sehen schon ziemlich nice aus .Mac, wirst du die auch auf der Webseite verwenden?


 
Mal gucken, je nach dem wo ich Platz dafür habe.


----------



## Leandros (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Teamspeak 3 Server ist wieder Online! 
Rest morgen!


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Teamspeak 3 wieder vollstöndig Online. CS:S Server wieder Online. TF2 Server (theoretisch) wieder Online. Er muss nur noch eingerichtet werden (mach ich morgen).
Website auch Online. Allerdings noch nicht rdy to go!!!

An den IP's hat sich nicht viel geändert. 

Teamspeak 3: 46.4.113.236:9987
CS:S Public: 46.4.113.236:27016
CS:S War: 46.4.113.236:27025
TF2: 46.4.113.236:27035


----------



## ChaoZ (6. Juni 2011)

Dein Avatar ist nice.  Gut das die Server oben sind, freue mich auf ein paar schöne Runden CS:S. Wann darf die Öffentlichkeit wohl zum ersten Mal die Website bestaunen?


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2011)

Morgen Abend für mögliche Clan mitglieder. 

PS: Danke, wollte mal einen neuen Avatar haben.


----------



## ChaoZ (6. Juni 2011)

Wird der Link dann per PN verschickt?


----------



## prost (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

yeah, ich freu mich schon auf die Website.
Die Bilder sehen ja schon mal sehr gut aus


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend erwarte ich euch, zur Besprechung um 21 Uhr, wieder vollzählig im Teamspeak!

Edit: @painy: Die clan regeln hier sind nicht mehr ganz so Aktuell 
Aktuellen sind auf der Page.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> Heute Abend erwarte ich euch, zur Besprechung um 21 Uhr, wieder vollzählig im Teamspeak!


Dann werd ich mir heute auch mal TS ziehen. 



> Edit: @painy: Die clan regeln hier sind nicht mehr ganz so Aktuell
> Aktuellen sind auf der Page.


 
Ich bin schon dran.


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Super, danke dir.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Super, danke dir.



So.. Die Clan-Regeln sind auch hier jetzt Up-To-Date.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Heute Abend erwarte ich euch, zur Besprechung um 21 Uhr, wieder vollzählig im Teamspeak!


 
Hab ich je gefehlt?


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Hab ich je gefehlt?


 
Ich meine nicht.


----------



## ChaoZ (9. Juni 2011)

Werde nicht da sein können. Möglichkeit besteht nur von 18-20 Uhr, kann da nichts machen.


----------



## Leandros (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Jetzt Offiziell für alle geöffnet: PCGHX-Clan.de - News

Bewerbung sind via Forum möglich.


----------



## Pagz (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich kann die nächsten 1-2 Wochen leider nicht in den TS kommen, da ich im Urlaub bin. Das ist jetzt ungünstig, da der Clan ja gerade in der Aufbauphase steckt, aber der Urlaub war nun mal schon länger geplant, sorry


----------



## Leandros (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Kein problem.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Danke, Pain.


----------



## Leandros (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

So, eigenen IRC Channel / Server haben wir auch. 

IRC Server: irc.pcghx-clan.de
Channel: #pcghx-clan


----------



## violinista7000 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hey Leute, hab gerade der Protokol gelesen. Wann erfahren wir alle die Dauer der Trial-Zeit? Ich weiss, es sind 6 Wochen, aber wann laufen sie ab und für wen? Wo kann man das lesen?


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wir haben uns das alles vermerkt, wann eure Trialzeit Endet.


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben uns das alles vermerkt, wann eure Trialzeit Endet.



Wann endet meine eigentlich?


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



HAWX schrieb:


> Wann endet meine eigentlich?


 
16. Juli 2021


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



HAWX schrieb:


> Wann endet meine eigentlich?


 
Früh genug!


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> 16. Juli 2021



Geil dann bin ich 27
Nein mal im Ernst also bis zum 16.?


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ja, bis zum 16. Juli 2021 minus 10 Jahre.


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bis zum 16. Juli 2021 minus 10 Jahre.



Das ist ja nicht mehr lang.

Ich finde es echt gut was für Fortschritte der Clan macht! Schon ganze 17 Trials lässt auf eine gute Zukunft hoffen und es liegen ja noch ein paar Bewerbungen vor

Edit: Und ich komme bisher mit jedem Member gut aus


----------



## Leandros (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



HAWX schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht mehr lang.
> 
> Ich finde es echt gut was für Fortschritte der Clan macht! Schon ganze 17 Trials lässt auf eine gute Zukunft hoffen und es liegen ja noch ein paar Bewerbungen vor
> 
> Edit: Und ich komme bisher mit jedem Member gut aus


 
Bin auch Positiv überrascht!


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch Positiv überrascht!



Vorallem gibts immer ein interessantes Thema zum Quatschen und das TS ist ja auch schon ganz gut gefüllt.
Wenn ich im Oktober/November meine 100K Leitung hab kann ich auch noch öfter dasein und muss nicht auf meine Familienmitglieder Rücksicht nehmen, die ja auch ins Internet wollen/müssen.


----------



## ChaoZ (13. Juni 2011)

Ich kann dann morgen endlich mein Bewerbungsgespräch mit Wursti machen.


----------



## .Mac (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich kann dann morgen endlich mein Bewerbungsgespräch mit Wursti machen.


 Yay!


----------



## violinista7000 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Wir haben uns das alles vermerkt, wann eure Trialzeit Endet.


 
Mir interessiert auf jeden Fall, ab und zu spielen zu können, selbst wenn ich wegen zu wenige Aktivitäten nicht aufgenommen werde, denn so viel Zeit wie ihr, habe ich nicht  Bin Papa + anderes zu 250% Vollzeit


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Öhm, ich bin zweifacher Paps und mache gerade eine Internetseite, ein Forum und zwei Shops auf. Irgendwie findet sich sicher etwas Zeit, auch für dich


----------



## violinista7000 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich bin auch zweifacher Paps  macht ein Musikstudium + Theologiestudium fertig, und andere kleinere Tätigkeiten. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich habe wenig zeit, die meistens im Clan sind unter 20, ich bin über 30...  mir reicht, wenn ich mit euch ab und zu spielen darf


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Also der Durchschnitt sollte bei 20 liegen, wir haben auch noch mehr über 30, und ich bin auch schon 23, zumindest in 6 Tagen


----------



## violinista7000 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

du hast Post


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hey es gibt ja ne neue Gruppe bei Steam namens PCGHX-Clan ! 
Wer darf da alles rein? 
Auch liebe Kakis?


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Juni 2011)

Trialmember und die Clanführung. Später somit auch die Clanmitglieder. ^^


----------



## HAWX (15. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Hey es gibt ja ne neue Gruppe bei Steam namens PCGHX-Clan !
> Wer darf da alles rein?
> Auch liebe Kakis?



Bewirb dich und werd Member


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wo denn?
Auf eurer Homepage habe ich mich bereits angemeldet, bin aber noch nicht zu ner "Bewerbung" gekommen. 
Meintest du das?


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Jop, eine Bewerbung schreiben, dann Zeit finden fürs TS, ein kleines Gespräch mit uns führen und schon biste Trialmember und bekommst von mir auch eine Einladung in diese Gruppe^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> dann Zeit finden fürs TS


Und genau darin besteht mein Problem. 
Mein Freund möchte nicht, dass ich mit euch Typen "telefoniere". 
Ich arbeite noch daran, bisher aber noch erfolglos, trotz direkter Aussprache...


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Also du müsstest dein Bewerbungsgespräch mit Leandros, mac und/ oder mir halten. 
Leandros: 19
mac: 19
ich: 23/in 5 Tagen, verheiratet, zwei Kinder

Da sollte dein Freund eine Ausnahme machen können


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau darin besteht mein Problem.
> Mein Freund möchte nicht, dass ich mit euch Typen "telefoniere".
> Ich arbeite noch daran, bisher aber noch erfolglos, trotz direkter Aussprache...



What? Freund? Weiblich? 
Egal, aber warum möchte er dass nicht? Vor allem, warum verbietet es dir eine männliche Person. Kenne das nur anders rum. 

PS: Bin ein ganz lieber, beiße nicht und bin auch liiert.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Nennt sich Eifersucht und Verlustangst.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Tja die böse Eifersucht und das nach knapp 6 Jahren Beziehung.... 
Klar seit ihr überwiegend alle jünger als ich, ich kapiere selbst noch nicht wo sein Problem liegt....

Ich selbst habe kein Problem mit TS und mir fehlt es bei einigen Spielen auch sehr, aber mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus.


----------



## Fragile Heart (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Tja Männer können komisch sein, Kaki ...


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

6 Jahre Beziehung und so ein stress? Der fängt wahrscheinlich auch gleich eine Schlägerei an, wenn ein anderer Kerl dich anschaut? (Kein Scherz, ich kenne so Typen!)



			
				Fragile Heart schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Männer können komisch sein, Kaki ...


Ignorier ich jetzt mal.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Tja Männer können komisch sein, Kaki ...



Frauen auch!


----------



## Fragile Heart (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



<> schrieb:


> Frauen auch!


 
Gar nicht wahr!


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Gar nicht wahr!



Oh doch! 

Pain´s Lieblingszitat der Frauenwelt:

_"Ich bin weiblich, ich darf das" _

Bei diesen Worten könnt ich an die Decke gehen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> 6 Jahre Beziehung und so ein stress? Der fängt wahrscheinlich auch gleich eine Schlägerei an, wenn ein anderer Kerl dich anschaut? (Kein Scherz, ich kenne so Typen!)


Ja und was mache ich nun? 
Seht ihr, ihr findet auch keine Lösung außer ich ignoriere seine Bitte und zocke einfach mit euch incl. TS.
Letztens erklärte mir der Hackman hier ausm Forum via TS ausführlich alle Spielmodi und -möglichkeiten bei BFBC2 (mein Micro war muted) und als er (mein Göttergatte) das mitkriegte/ mich fragte, ich sagte es ihm natürlich, knallte kurz daraf die Tür und der Abend mit ihm war gelaufen (er zog sich zickig ins Schlafzimmer zurück....). 



> Pain´s Lieblingszitat der Frauenwelt:
> 
> _"Ich bin weiblich, ich darf das" _
> 
> Bei diesen Worten könnt ich an die Decke gehen.


So ein Blödsinn.
Wenn dann haue ich sowas nur raus weils Spaß ist.


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Pain´s Lieblingszitat der Frauenwelt:
> 
> "Ich bin weiblich, ich darf das"
> 
> Bei diesen Worten könnt ich an die Decke gehen.



Ja! Eindeutig. Ich antworte mittlerweile immer mit, “Ich bin Admin, ich auch“. Die blicke sind göttlich.

@Kaki: Wenn es nicht geht, muss man es akzeptieren. Nichts gegen seinen willen. Rl geht vor


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ja! Eindeutig. Ich antworte mittlerweile immer mit, “Ich bin Admin, ich auch“. Die blicke sind göttlich.



Bei mir gibts ein herzliches "Träum weiter". Die Blicke sind dann auch göttlich. Es geht natürlich auch noch fieser.


----------



## Fragile Heart (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ach ihr seid aber auch sowas von Gemein zu euren Frauen!


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Ach ihr seid aber auch sowas von Gemein zu euren Frauen!


 
Das ist doch net gemein. xD DAS ist gemein! 



> Sie wolln uns außer Gefecht setzen mit Bier und Fußball.
> Und ne eigene Sprache, Maskara, Eyeliner.
> Und was das sein soll weiß keiner, scheiß Weiber!
> Machen sich n Lenz am Herd,
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> @Kaki: Wenn es nicht geht, muss man es akzeptieren. Nichts gegen seinen willen. Rl geht vor


Darf nun trotzdem in euren "Steam-Clan". 
Ich möchte doch nur ab und zu mal mit jemanden ne nette Runde zocken. 

Geht also auch eine Bewerbung ohne TS?


----------



## Fragile Heart (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

@Painy:
Ja an allen bösen auf dieser Welt sind immer die Frauen Schuld! 
Den Spruch hab ich bei meiner Scheidung auch schon gehört.


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Darf nun trotzdem in euren "Steam-Clan".
> Ich möchte doch nur ab und zu mal mit jemanden ne nette Runde zocken.
> 
> Geht also auch eine Bewerbung ohne TS?



Nein, siehe Regeln. Ausnahme vllt


----------



## Fragile Heart (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

@Kaki
Leandros hat nur Angst das du so schlecht spielst wie ich letztens. 

Edit: Ist nur ein Spaß, also nicht gleich schlagen!


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> @Painy:
> Ja an allen bösen auf dieser Welt sind immer die Frauen Schuld!
> Den Spruch hab ich bei meiner Scheidung auch schon gehört.



Na na na... Den Spruch darf man nicht ernst nehmen. Ist ein Track von K.i.Z. 
Songtext: KIZ - Doitschland schafft sich ab Lyrics

Die haben manchmal eine, naja, nennen wir es mal derbe Art was Sakasmus, Ironie und Humor angeht. Wenn schon Humor, dann wirklich tief-schwarz. xD




> Nein, siehe Regeln. Ausnahme vllt


Ich bin für eine Ausnahme. Höhere Gewalt oder so.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> @Kaki
> Leandros hat nur Angst das du so schlecht spielst wie ich letztens.
> 
> Edit: Ist nur ein Spaß, also nicht gleich schlagen!


Ich bin kein gewalttätiges Mannsweib auch wenn meine Hobbys Sport und Hardware/ PCs sind. 

Ihr hattet CSS gezockt, oder?



> Ich bin für eine Ausnahme. Höhere Gewalt oder so.


Das klingt toll! 
Na beratet euch mal.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> Ich bin kein gewalttätiges Mannsweib auch wenn meine Hobbys Sport und Hardware/ PCs sind.


Also kein Eberhard der sich als Kaki ausgibt?


----------



## Fragile Heart (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ich bin kein gewalttätiges Mannsweib auch wenn meine Hobbys Sport und Hardware/ PCs sind.
> 
> Ihr hattet CSS gezockt, oder?


Bin ich ja eigentlich auch nicht.  Nur war ich irgendwie Opfer Nr. 1 

Ja hatten wir.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



<> schrieb:


> Also kein Eberhard der sich als Kaki ausgibt?


Eberhardt... pfui... Gerald natürlich, Gerald von Riva....


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Eberhardt... pfui... Gerald natürlich, Gerald von Riva....



Das is der langhaarige Bombenleger aus The Witcher wenn ich mich net täusch^^


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Das is der langhaarige Bombenleger aus The Witcher wenn ich mich net täusch^^



Ja.

@Kaki: Du hast ohne Sound gespielt, bei einem Spiel wie CS:S tödlich. Hawx hat sich ein Spaß draus gemacht dich zu verwirren. 

PS: Wegen Ausnahme muss sich erst die Clan leitung beraten.


----------



## Fragile Heart (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> @Kaki: Du hast ohne Sound gespielt, bei einem Spiel wie CS:S tödlich. Hawx hat sich ein Spaß draus gemacht dich zu verwirren.


Leandros, ich war das die ohne Sound gespielt hat.  Aber war dennoch lustig.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Und ich bin gerade noch Shooter-Frischling und habe daher nichtmal CSS... nun ja fast, aber illegal gibts hier hoffentlioch nicht!?


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:
			
		

> Leandros, ich war das die ohne Sound gespielt hat.  Aber war dennoch lustig.



Ich weiß. 

@Kaki: ILLEGAL ist *******.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Und ich bin gerade noch Shooter-Frischling und habe daher nichtmal CSS... nun ja fast, aber illegal gibts hier hoffentlioch nicht!?



Nope! Siehe Clan-Regeln.



> Eine Umgehung von Kopierschutzmechanismen von Software ist untersagt! Sämtliche Spiele werden nur original gespielt, keine illegal erworbenen Versionen. Sobald ersichtlich wird das jemand mit Raubkopien spielt wird dieser aus dem Clan ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Sehr schön, ich habe langsam genug von dieses torrentsüchtigen Kindern...


----------



## .Mac (15. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es wenn du ihn mal zu uns ins ts bringst? Vllt. Merkt er ja das wir keine notgeilen "Atzen" sind, so würde ich es machen.


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ja und was mache ich nun?
> Seht ihr, ihr findet auch keine Lösung außer ich ignoriere seine Bitte und zocke einfach mit euch incl. TS.
> Letztens  erklärte mir der Hackman hier ausm Forum via TS ausführlich alle  Spielmodi und -möglichkeiten bei BFBC2 (mein Micro war muted) und als er  (mein Göttergatte) das mitkriegte/ mich fragte, ich sagte es ihm  natürlich, knallte kurz daraf die Tür und der Abend mit ihm war gelaufen  (er zog sich zickig ins Schlafzimmer zurück....).


 


Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Tja die böse Eifersucht und das nach knapp 6 Jahren Beziehung....
> Klar seit ihr überwiegend alle jünger als ich, ich kapiere selbst noch nicht wo sein Problem liegt....
> 
> Ich  selbst habe kein Problem mit TS und mir fehlt es bei einigen Spielen  auch sehr, aber mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus.




 Arme Kaki, ich habe das gleiche Problem andersrum, nämlich das meine Frau unglaublich Eifersüchtig ist und ich drunter leide

Also bin ich als eines der drei Ratsmitglieder schonmal FÜR eine Ausnahme, also du ohne TS, dann habe ich auch mit meiner Frau weniger Ärger
Übrigens nach bald 4 Jahren Ehe....


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

MP-Spiele ohne gültigen KEy online zu zocken wäre btw auch eher schwer. 


CS sollte aber jeder mal gezockt haben, bzw. besitzen, ist ein Stück Zocker-Kultur/Historie.



.Mac schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn du ihn mal zu uns ins ts bringst?  Vllt. Merkt er ja das wir keine notgeilen "Atzen" sind, so würde ich es  machen.


 Sprich du nur für dich selber ....


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

@Kaki: halt dich von obaruler fern. Fährt mieser Typ!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

So fies bin ich nun auch nicht, seid froh dass ich noch zumindest oberflächlich nett zu euch bin im Voice .... ausserdem läuft ohne mich da ja scheinbar nix, wenn ich 'net den Trashtalk am laufen halte sagt da ja keiner was, gestern mal ausprobiert ...


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

Stimmt. Dein Trash Talk ist super. Ich unterhalte mich gerne mit dir. Wir sind wie zwei Minus Magnete
 xD

Warum müsstest du fies zu uns sein?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Kommt auf meine Stimmungslage an, hast mich ja noch nicht wirklich mies drauf erlebt ... mein Gerede schwankt dann zwischen bitterböse-fatalistisch und extrem schroff-verachtendem Sarkasmus hin und her ... soll angeblich lustig sein wenn man starke Nerven hat, sofern man nicht selber Ziel meiner Tiraden ist ..... nix für kleine Kinder. : P


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Man muss nur mit umgehen können und ein entsprechend dickes Fell haben


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt auf meine Stimmungslage an, hast mich ja noch nicht wirklich mies drauf erlebt ... mein Gerede schwankt dann zwischen bitterböse-fatalistisch und extrem schroff-verachtendem Sarkasmus hin und her ... soll angeblich lustig sein wenn man starke Nerven hat, sofern man nicht selber Ziel meiner Tiraden ist ..... nix für kleine Kinder. : P



Ohh. Du schuldest mir auch noch ein Rage Face bild. 
Habe aber auch nicht jeden Tag starke nerven. Finde es aber super, dass du auch so Laune haben kannst wie ich. Gestern hatte ich wieder meine 5 min. Da war es aber *******, Veri aus dem TS vertrieben. :|


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> @Kaki: halt dich von obaruler fern. Fährt mieser Typ!


Zu spät! 
Habe ihn schon in meine Steam-Freundschaftsliste gelassen und sogar in meine kleine "Zockertempel"-Gruppe eingeladen. 
Bisher ist er nicht aufdringlich geworden. 



> Wie wäre es wenn du ihn mal zu uns ins ts bringst? Vllt. Merkt er  ja das wir keine notgeilen "Atzen" sind, so würde ich es machen.


Habe es schon mit anderen vertrauten Leuten aus Xfire versucht, bei denen ich ihn immer wieder versuche mit in die Spiele einzubinden.
Ich denke bei ihm liegt das Problem: ER will nicht mit anderen reden, ER ist nicht so ein Zockersuchti wie ich, Er will nicht -> ICH darf nicht... oder so...



> Arme Kaki, ich habe das gleiche Problem andersrum, nämlich das meine Frau unglaublich Eifersüchtig ist und ich drunter leide


Ooooooh Herr ich danke dir! 
Du hast diese Probleme also auch, nur mit dem entscheidenden Unterschied: du plauderst per TS und du plauderst vor allem MIT MÄNNLICHEN Artgenossen....


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> Man muss nur mit umgehen können und ein entsprechend dickes Fell haben


 Naja, Leandros weiss ja schon dass ich zumindest das schon mal habe ...  Flames prallen an mir ab, von daher kann man da nur verlieren bei mir  (nur schade dass er keine Flamewars haben will ...).



Leandros schrieb:


> Ohh. Du schuldest mir auch noch ein Rage Face bild.
> Habe aber auch nicht jeden Tag starke nerven. Finde es aber super, dass du auch so Laune haben kannst wie ich. Gestern hatte ich wieder meine 5 min. Da war es aber *******, Veri aus dem TS vertrieben. :|


 Kommt noch irgendwann .... Veri aus dem TS vertrieben? Richtig so! Ein perfekter Tag ist der, an dem man alle Leute vom Voice-Server weggeekelt hat.


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Leandros weiss ja schon dass ich zumindest das schon mal habe ...  Flames prallen an mir ab, von daher kann man da nur verlieren bei mir  (nur schade dass er keine Flamewars haben will ...).
> 
> Kommt noch irgendwann .... Veri aus dem TS vertrieben? Richtig so! Ein perfekter Tag ist der, an dem man alle Leute vom Voice-Server weggeekelt hat.



Flame Wars versus den Obaruler sind schon vor beginn verloren.  Er kann so genial auf durchzug schalten.

Nö, ich bin gerne in gesellschaft, vertreibe ungern leute.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Meh, jetzt noch nen Kaffee holen und dann wieder was tun, Pause vorbei .... ich hasse Mittwoche -.-


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

Du machst das in deiner Pause? Ich mach alles im Unterricht.


----------



## HAWX (15. Juni 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich ja eigentlich auch nicht.  Nur war ich irgendwie Opfer Nr. 1
> 
> Ja hatten wir.



Du warst nicht Opfer  Nr. 1 Leandros hat doch genauso kassiert
Du hattest nur irgendwie einen Headshot Magneten

Edit: Kaki spielst du auch CSS?


----------



## Leandros (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



HAWX schrieb:


> Du warst nicht Opfer  Nr. 1 Leandros hat doch genauso kassiert
> Du hattest nur irgendwie einen Headshot Magneten
> 
> Edit: Kaki spielst du auch CSS?


 
Du hast dafür beim Kniven Kassiert.


----------



## HAWX (15. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast dafür beim Kniven Kassiert.



Ja kein Wunder du hast ja selbst gesagt das es so in der ESL verboten ist


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



HAWX schrieb:


> Edit: Kaki spielst du auch CSS?


Ich lege es mir gern für euch zu, z.B. zum Summer-Sale! 
Mein Schatzi hat's auf seinem Account, wenn ihr wollt frage ich ihn mal danach, ansonsten bitte bis zum July/ August warten! 
Habe ich ohne TS nicht eh die A-Karte? 
Ahja, ich kann euch ein halbes TS anbieten, also zuhören lass ich mir nicht verbieten. 
Was für Spiele ich bei Steam habe und generell so zocke könnt, ihr unter anderen in meiner Signatur finden.


----------



## HAWX (15. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lege es mir gern für euch zu, z.B. zum Summer-Sale!
> Mein Schatzi hat's auf seinem Account, wenn ihr wollt frage ich ihn mal danach, ansonsten bitte bis zum July/ August warten!
> Habe ich ohne TS nicht eh die A-Karte?
> Ahja, ich kann euch ein halbes TS anbieten, also zuhören lass ich mir nicht verbieten.
> Was für Spiele ich bei Steam habe und generell so zocke könnt, ihr unter anderen in meiner Signatur finden.



Ja ohne TS ist schon bisschen blöd...
Wie Wursti äh ich mein Mac schon sagte sag ihm er soll mal in's TS kommen, dann kann er sich ja mal mit uns unterhalten.
Wobei ich denke das es dieser Sorte man ums Primzipg geht und ein Gespräch nicht viel hilft.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> Wobei ich denke das es dieser Sorte man ums Primzipg geht und ein Gespräch nicht viel hilft.


Gut erkannt, aber ich werde es gern nochmals versuchen.
Ich weiß schon jetzt wie sein enttäuschtes Gesicht wieder aussehen wird. 
Habe ihn auch schon oft genug gebeten einfach mal mitzumachen... vergebens...


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Gut erkannt, aber ich werde es gern nochmals versuchen.
> Ich weiß schon jetzt wie sein enttäuschtes Gesicht wieder aussehen wird.
> Habe ihn auch schon oft genug gebeten einfach mal mitzumachen... vergebens...



Ich frag mich warum er dich dann in die Arbeit lässt?! Da sind auch Leute mit denen man reden kann.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



<> schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum er dich dann in die Arbeit lässt?! Da sind auch Leute mit denen man reden kann.


Erinner mich nicht daran! ^^
Wenn mal irgendwelche Firmenfeiern sind, wirds besonders heikel mit ihm....


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Erinner mich nicht daran! ^^
> Wenn mal irgendwelche Firmenfeiern sind, wirds besonders heikel mit ihm....





Der Kerl braucht mal nen Einlauf, befürchte ich. Ist ja echt übel.
Respekt das du das aushällst.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wie sagt er gern so schön als Vorwand: er wäre beziehungsgeschädigt...
Seine Ex-Damen damals waren entweder zu Schl***** mutiert oder sind einfach nur mit nem anderen durchgebrannt.
Aber egal, ich wollte mich hier nicht ausheulen, bin soweit sehr glücklich.


----------



## nyso (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Aber egal, ich wollte mich hier nicht ausheulen, bin soweit sehr glücklich.


 
Bis das mit der Eifersucht überhand nimmt, wie bei meiner Frau. Dann wird man nämlich sehr schnell unglücklich, und irgendwann reichts dir und du verlässt ihn, weil er Angst hatte dich zu verlieren. Eifersucht ist schon ein seltsames Thema...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Du kommst mit ihr und ihrer Eifersucht klar, also ich auch mit ihm.
Wenn's mal zu dicke wird, spricht man sich eben mal wieder aus oder lässt ihn einen Abend alles "ausgrummeln".


----------



## ChaoZ (15. Juni 2011)

Meine Eltern denken sich auch ihren Teil, wenn ich die ganze Zeit mit 18-30 jährigen zocke. Naja, ist mir egal. In meinem Alter gibt's ja kaum vernünftige Leute!


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Na so schlimm sind wir dann auch wieder nicht^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



<> schrieb:


> Na so schlimm sind wir dann auch wieder nicht^^


 
Wenn ich mir da mal nicht so sicher wäre, also ihr seid...


----------



## ChaoZ (15. Juni 2011)

Nein, schlimm seid ihr nicht. Ist schön, mal Gesellschaft zu haben die nicht jeden beleidigt. 

Aber Ob4rul3r ist auch ganz nett!


----------



## Hackman (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Oh mann wie gehts bei Euch im TS zu wenn hier schon soviel gelabert wird, da würd ich ja freiwllig muten


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Hackman schrieb:


> Oh mann wie gehts bei Euch im TS zu wenn hier schon soviel gelabert wird, da würd ich ja freiwllig muten


 
Den Server kennst du schon, schau mal rein!


----------



## Snipa (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

@pain

KIZ 
jaja, das berühmt-berüchtigte lied 3... das spricht mir aus der seele 

@kaki

je öfter du ins ts kommst und nix passiert, desto weniger wird er sich mit der zeit aufregen
gewohnheit unso ^^
außerdem, wo bitteschön besteht der unterschied zwischen zuhören und reden?
wenn du zuhörst, und wir dir ne frage stellen, dann kannste doch einfach schreiben
nur is das um einiges umständlicher...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Du machst das in deiner Pause? Ich mach alles im Unterricht.


 Naja, bei dem was ich studiere muss ich tatsächlich aufpassen und sogar lernen .... vom Lotterleben anderer Studenten (Geisteswissenschaflter ... *ablach*) kann ich nur träumen ... bin btw endlich zurück und fertig für heute. >_>


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

An alle interessierten: Steam Community :: Events :: Kaki's Zockertempel

Es sind alle mit genannten Spielen willkommen. 

Edit: ich möchte mal eben gemeinerweise die Worte meines Göttergatten zitieren:
"TS.....mag nich das du sowas machst!!! Bitte nich.....will nich das du mit anderen männern sprichst!!!"

Er wird wohl mitspielen, TS wünscht er jedoch immernoch nicht. 
Hat jemand eine gute Antwort darauf parat?


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch wenig Zeit, aber würde gerne ab und zu mitspielen.





ChaoZ schrieb:


> Boah, da hatteste mich!  Ich dachte schon da verstößt wer gegen seine tiefsten Prinzipien. xD
> Schön das du auch dabei bist.  Was spielste momentan alles aktiv was clantauglich ist?
> 
> @voilinista7000
> ...



Gilt das als ne Bewerbung oder nicht? Ich hab noch nicht in TS Teilgenommen, muss erst mal nen billigen HS kaufen, und Zeit suchen... 

Diese Posts stehen auf Seite 4...


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> An alle interessierten: Steam Community :: Events :: Kaki's Zockertempel
> 
> Es sind alle mit genannten Spielen willkommen.
> 
> ...


 
Sag ihn einfach, du hast ihn freiwillig ausgewählt, und nicht weil es keine andere Möglichkeiten gibt, sondern weil du ihn liebst/magst...

Eine Beziehung ist eine Vertrauenssache, wenn ich meine Frau nicht vertrauen könnte, wäre es für mich absolut unerträglich...


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: ich möchte mal eben gemeinerweise die Worte meines Göttergatten zitieren:
> "TS.....mag nich das du sowas machst!!! Bitte nich.....will nich das du mit anderen männern sprichst!!!"
> 
> Er wird wohl mitspielen, TS wünscht er jedoch immernoch nicht.
> Hat jemand eine gute Antwort darauf parat?



Sag ihm, wir sind ein Frauen Clan.


----------



## PMueller1 (16. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Snipa (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Edit: ich möchte mal eben gemeinerweise die Worte meines Göttergatten zitieren:
> "TS.....mag nich das du sowas machst!!! Bitte nich.....will nich das du mit anderen männern sprichst!!!"
> 
> Er wird wohl mitspielen, TS wünscht er jedoch immernoch nicht.
> Hat jemand eine gute Antwort darauf parat?


 
dass du mit männern sprichst, wird sich wohl kaum vermeiden lassen, die hälfte der erdbevölkerung besteht aus männern 

frag ihn mal was ihm lieber wäre, wenn du nur mit ihnen sprichst, oder wenn du sie auch noch triffst?
so hat er wenigstens noch ein minimum an kontrolle
sry, dass ich das so offen sage, aber in meinen augen verhält er sich total kindisch und lächerlich 0o

achja, und wenn du nicht mit männern reden darfst, dann darf er aber auch nicht mit frauen reden!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

Und wie wollt ihr im TS eure Stimmen verstellen? 
Ich bin immernoch am Diskutieren mit ihm.
Mails bringen einige gute Vorteile mit. 
Keine Tür knallt, kein komisches Gesicht, keine härter klingende Stimme. 

Edit: Sollte es jemals zu TS mit ihm kommen, bleibt bitte diese vertrauliche Diskussion unter uns!
Irgendwelche Kommentare wären albern und würden ihn und somit mich nur wieder vergraulen.


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Und wie wollt ihr im TS eure Stimmen verstellen?
> Ich bin immernoch am Diskutieren mit ihm.
> Mails bringen einige gute Vorteile mit.
> Keine Tür knallt, keine komisches Gesicht, keine härter klingende Stimme.


 
Eigentlich hat er nicht bemerkt, dass er kein Vertrauen an dir hat, das solltest du ihn klar machen.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



> Sag ihm, wir sind ein Frauen Clan.


 



> "TS.....mag nich das du sowas machst!!! Bitte nich.....will nich das du mit anderen männern sprichst!!!"


Ab zum Psycho-Doc mit ihm. Geht ja mal gar nicht.  Den Rest hat Snipa schon erwähnt. 



> Und wie wollt ihr im TS eure Stimmen verstellen?


Meine Soundkarte kann das (ist kein Witz!) 



> Edit: Sollte es jemals zu TS mit ihm kommen, bleibt bitte diese vertrauliche Diskussion unter uns!
> Irgendwelche Kommentare wären albern und würden ihn und somit mich nur wieder vergraulen.


Jup!



> Eigentlich hat er nicht bemerkt, dass er kein Vertrauen an dir hat, das solltest du ihn klar machen.


/sign. Ihr seid ja nun schon lange genug zusammen. Da sollte Vertrauen schon da sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Und wie wollt ihr im TS eure Stimmen verstellen?


 
Ganz einfacht, ich benutz mein jetziges Mikro weiter, andere beschreiben meine Stimme da eh: wie eine Sau!


----------



## HAWX (16. Juni 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Eltern denken sich auch ihren Teil, wenn ich die ganze Zeit mit 18-30 jährigen zocke. Naja, ist mir egal. In meinem Alter gibt's ja kaum vernünftige Leute!



Deine Generation ist halt noch überwiegend geistig nicht so weit
Ist aber schon witzig wenn man bedenkt das einige fast doppelt so alt sind wie wir


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> An alle interessierten: Steam Community :: Events :: Kaki's Zockertempel
> 
> Es sind alle mit genannten Spielen willkommen.
> 
> ...


Mit körperlichem Entzug drohen, das hilft eigentlich immer .... leider. -.-


----------



## HAWX (16. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Er wird wohl mitspielen, TS wünscht er jedoch immernoch nicht.
> Hat jemand eine gute Antwort darauf parat?



Dann kommt ihr einfach beide ins TS! Wäre das auch so ein Problem für ihn?


----------



## Leandros (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



HAWX schrieb:


> Dann kommt ihr einfach beide ins TS! Wäre das auch so ein Problem für ihn?


 Ja, hat sie doch gesagt, dass er kein Bock drauf hat.



> Mit körperlichem Entzug drohen, das hilft eigentlich immer .... leider. -.-


Find ich super ... nicht! Aber solltest mal bei deinem Probieren, er ist ein Mann, also klappt das 100%ig.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. Juni 2011)

Also Leute danke erstmal, dass ihr euch meinem kleinen Problem so annehmt, aber ich schätze einige Vorschläge sollte ich lieber nicht verinnerlichen. 
Ein Lächeln wars aber dennoch wert und ich bleibe dran. 
Ach noch was: da er sich so ein böses Programm wie TS  nicht so leicht aufschwatzen lassen wird, kam mir gestern mit Hackman die Idee das ganze doch mal per Voice im Steam Gruppenchat zu versuchen. Quali war nach nem kurzen Test gestern einigermaßen okay.
Wärt ihr dafür für mich bereit?


----------



## .Mac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

snipped


----------



## Snipa (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Also Leute danke erstmal, dass ihr euch meinem kleinen Problem so annehmt, aber ich schätze einige Vorschläge sollte ich lieber nicht verinnerlichen.
> Ein Lächeln wars aber dennoch wert und ich bleibe dran.
> Ach noch was: da er sich so ein böses Programm wie TS  nicht so leicht aufschwatzen lassen wird, kam mir gestern mit Hackman die Idee das ganze doch mal per Voice im Steam Gruppenchat zu versuchen. Quali war nach nem kurzen Test gestern einigermaßen okay.
> Wärt ihr dafür für mich bereit?



klar
und wo liegt da jetzt der unterschied zu ts? 
mal abgesehen vom namen? ^^


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Snipa schrieb:


> klar
> und wo liegt da jetzt der unterschied zu ts?
> mal abgesehen vom namen? ^^



Dat is ne psychologische Sache, Snips


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Juni 2011)

Ganz genau!
Ich versuche ihn durch wenig Umstände anzulocken, denn mit dem Steam Voice ist er's gewohnt mit mir zu zocken. 

TS klingt halt für ihn nach was bösem, so wie "die Kaki brennt nun mit einem von euch durch".


----------



## ChaoZ (17. Juni 2011)

Mein Vater ist manchmal ganz genau so. ICQ ist das schlimmste der Welt und total verboten während Skype kein Problem ist.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich würd mich ja erschießen, wenn ich sowas auch zuhause hätte. Damit würde ich nicht klar kommen. -.-


----------



## ChaoZ (17. Juni 2011)

Lösung war bei mir: Windows 7 installieren. Damit kam er kein bisschen und überhaupt nicht klar. Braucht er auch nicht, XP ist für ihn perfekt. Er kann mit meinem Win7 PC überhaupt nix mehr anfangen


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Meine Eltern schauen meinen PC nur von weiten an, wenn sie ihn überhaupt mal anschauen. Die wissen schon warum 




> TS klingt halt für ihn nach was bösem, so wie "die Kaki brennt nun mit einem von euch durch".


LOL... Bonny & Clyde oder wie? xD


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



<> schrieb:


> Ich würd mich ja erschießen, wenn ich sowas auch zuhause hätte. Damit würde ich nicht klar kommen. -.-


 
/sign


----------



## nyso (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



<> schrieb:


> Ich würd mich ja erschießen, wenn ich sowas auch zuhause hätte. Damit würde ich nicht klar kommen. -.-


 

< headshot


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Na toll. Ein Clan-Member weniger. xD


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Juni 2011)

Ihr erschießt euch für die Beziehungskonflikte einer Frau !? 
Leute, ich gebe euch den ernsthaften Rat: Frauen sind Gift und dürfen nicht in euren Clan!!!


----------



## KOF328 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Villeicht solltest du ihm Klarmachen, dass TS für "Teamspeak" steht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ihr erschieße euch für die Beziehungskonflikte einer Frau !?
> Leute, ich gebe euch den ernsthaften Rat: Frauen sind Gift und dürfen nicht in euren Clan!!!


 
Deswegen war das gestern ja auch ne einstimmige Sache .... 


(Freunde mit Kontrollwahn wären mir trotzdem zuwider .... )


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Juni 2011)

Was war einstimmig?


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Was war einstimmig?



Hmmm... Ja also... die Antwort darauf überlassen wir mal der Leitung...


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



HAWX schrieb:


> Hmmm... Ja also... die Antwort darauf überlassen wir mal der Leitung...


Keine Eier in der Hose, was?



> Was war einstimmig?


Wir haben in der Besprechung abgestimmt, dass wir keine Ausnahme bei dir machen. Somit ist ohne Teamspeak keine Aufnahme in den Clan möglich. 
Allerdings, laden wir dich recht Herzlich ins Teamspeak, auf die Page und unsere Gameserver ein. Wir freuen uns alle, mal ein ründchen mit dir zu Zocken.


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Eier in der Hose, was?



Ja doch sogar 2
Ich wusste nicht, ob man solche Meldungen hier öffentlich posten sollte


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ja doch sogar 2


 
Ich will Beweise sehen!


----------



## ChaoZ (17. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Beweise sehen!



Aber bitte per PN!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Aber bitte per PN!


 
Warum nicht öffentlich?


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Beweise sehen!



Ähem, bist du vom andern Ufer?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Jetzt wo ich sehe, wo du wohnst... JA!


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wo ich sehe, wo du wohnst... JA!



Wie geil ist das denn bitte!?


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2011)

Wie geil ist was?


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geil ist was?



Les was wir vorher geschrieben haben


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2011)

Bin am Handy. Kann nicht sehen, wo ihre Wohnt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Leandros schrieb:


> Keine Eier in der Hose, was?
> 
> Wir haben in der Besprechung abgestimmt, dass wir keine Ausnahme bei dir machen. Somit ist ohne Teamspeak keine Aufnahme in den Clan möglich.
> Allerdings, laden wir dich recht Herzlich ins Teamspeak, auf die Page und unsere Gameserver ein. Wir freuen uns alle, mal ein ründchen mit dir zu Zocken.


Okay, das reizt mich nur noch umso mehr endlich TS-Erlaubis () zu bekommen. 

btw: kaum einer kommt zu meiner vereinbarten Daddelrunde. 
Schätze morgen ist wohl doch besser?


----------



## Leandros (17. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, das reizt mich nur noch umso mehr endlich TS-Erlaubis () zu bekommen.
> 
> btw: kaum einer kommt zu meiner vereinbarten Daddelrunde.
> Schätze morgen ist wohl doch besser?



Ich bin außer Haus.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Okay, das reizt mich nur noch umso mehr endlich TS-Erlaubis () zu bekommen.
> 
> btw: kaum einer kommt zu meiner vereinbarten Daddelrunde.
> Schätze morgen ist wohl doch besser?


 Mh, morgen ist Samstag, einer der beiden schlimmsten Tage in der Woche .... wird maximal spät abends was, so 21-22 Uhr, früher bin ich 'net zu Hause.


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> btw: kaum einer kommt zu meiner vereinbarten Daddelrunde.
> Schätze morgen ist wohl doch besser?



Wie gesagt mein Umts ist leider gedrosselt; hab mich auch geärgert sonst wäre ich sicher dabei gewesen...


----------



## Hackman (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hey wollte nur mal anmerken dass Euer CSS Server unspielbar laggt. Gestern Abend auch schon.


----------



## HAWX (18. Juni 2011)

Hackman schrieb:
			
		

> Hey wollte nur mal anmerken dass Euer CSS Server unspielbar laggt. Gestern Abend auch schon.



Das ist mir neu. Ich konnte bisher problemlos spielen!?


----------



## nyso (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

WTF?!? Bisher lief der immer absolut super


----------



## Hackman (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ja keine Ahnung, schaut halt drauf dann merkt ihr's!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Gibt es schon Neuigleiten zum Server?
Wir würden gern ab 8 Uhr wieder zocken wollen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

@ Kaki: Geh drauf und schau, obs laggt! Dann weißt du es!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Habe eben noch einmal nachgeschaut.
Leider immernoch total ruckelig.


----------



## Leandros (18. Juni 2011)

WTF?! Das kann aber nicht am Server liegen. Ich schau mal

Edit: Schaut mal ob es besser ist

Edit 2: fixed
Wenn ich einen festen Job habe po GKB ftw ), werde ich so sinn krasser workaholic. Ich arbeite am Server auf dem b-day meines Vaters und bekannten.


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Juni 2011)

Du musst mir mal Rechte geben, Leandros.  Und den Spawn auch dahin legen, wo man mit /spawn hinkommt. ^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hätte ich fast vergessen! Danke! 
Wo lag das Problem?


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Du musst mir mal Rechte geben, Leandros.  Und den Spawn auch dahin legen, wo man mit /spawn hinkommt. ^^


 
Oh. Habe ich den Spawn nicht dahin gelegt?! 
Hast du Spass gehabt, Heute abend?

@KaKi: kA ein restart hats gelöst.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Juni 2011)

Ja war sehr schön, und.... hm? Ach auf'm Server? :ugly; 
Ne war schon cool und werde jetzt auch erstmal da weiterspielen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

An die Clan-Meister:
Bitte nochmal bis heute Abend vor 20 Uhr den CSS-Server resetten, der laggte gestern beim Testen wieder ein wenig.
Danke schonmal, denn wir würden den gern wieder heute und morgen Abend ab 20 Uhr utzen wollen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Besser spät als nie.

Wie Phönix aus der Asche: Der PCGHX-Clan startet durch -


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Juli 2011)

Wow, super News! 

Ich wollte für heute Abend ab 20 Uhr auch wieder eine größere Runde auf dem CSS-Public-Server zusammentrommeln. 
Also Leute, schaut mal rein!


----------



## Leandros (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Besser spät als nie.
> 
> Wie Phönix aus der Asche: Der PCGHX-Clan startet durch -


 
Genial!


----------



## nyso (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Nur ist es ein i7 950, das Server steht relativ sicher nicht in Nürnberg und einen MC-Server haben wir nicht mehr^^

Aber sonst sehr toll, danke


----------



## ChaoZ (8. Juli 2011)

Wow, super! Danke.


----------



## HAWX (8. Juli 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, super News!
> 
> Ich wollte für heute Abend ab 20 Uhr auch wieder eine größere Runde auf dem CSS-Public-Server zusammentrommeln.
> Also Leute, schaut mal rein!



Bin dabei


----------



## .Mac (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



nyso schrieb:


> Nur ist es ein i7 950, das Server steht relativ sicher nicht in Nürnberg und einen MC-Server haben wir nicht mehr^^


 
Ist auch bisschen früher geschrieben das alles. 

@Kaki, ich bin dabei!


----------



## Shi (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hey, hab mal ne Frage zum Clan: würde evtl. eurem SC2-Squad joinen wollen. Jedoch kann man in SC2 nur einmal seinen Namen ändern, das wäre mir die Mitgliedschaft in einem Clan nicht wert. Meine Frage nun: Kann ich auch ohne Clantag bei euch zocken? Und ich habe kein TS, Skype etc. und werde es aus privaten Gründen nicht nutzen können. Stellt dies ein Problem dar?

Spiele Gold-Liga 1v1, ~720 Siege overall, Zerg


----------



## HAWX (31. Juli 2011)

Shi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, hab mal ne Frage zum Clan: würde evtl. eurem SC2-Squad joinen wollen. Jedoch kann man in SC2 nur einmal seinen Namen ändern, das wäre mir die Mitgliedschaft in einem Clan nicht wert. Meine Frage nun: Kann ich auch ohne Clantag bei euch zocken? Und ich habe kein TS, Skype etc. und werde es aus privaten Gründen nicht nutzen können. Stellt dies ein Problem dar?
> 
> Spiele Gold-Liga 1v1, ~720 Siege overall, Zerg



Mit zocken kannst du generell immer.
Um wirklich beizutreten ist aber TS und Clan-Tag unabdinglich.
Du kannst dich ja mal bei unserem Management auf der Page melden.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Bei Starcraft 2 wurde beschlossen, aufgrund der von Shi beschriebenen Problematik, das Clan-Tag nicht zur Pflicht zu machen!


----------



## HAWX (31. Juli 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Starcraft 2 wurde beschlossen, aufgrund der von Shi beschriebenen Problematik, das Clan-Tag nicht zur Pflicht zu machen!



Bei Trials ist das so, aber bei Fullmembern war das doch Pflicht?! Oder bin ich nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich habs mal rausgesucht:


			
				8. Besprechung schrieb:
			
		

> Starcraft 2 Clantag Problematik:
> 
> Da es momentan nur möglich ist den Starcraft 2 Namen nur einmal  kostenlos zu ändern und die Funktion für Deutschland noch nicht  verfügbar ist, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen dass es nicht nötig ist  den Namen zu ändern. Das gilt für Trail-Member so wie für feste Member.


----------



## HAWX (31. Juli 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs mal rausgesucht:



Okay dann weiß ich bescheid


----------



## m-o-m-o (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich hole diesen Thread aus der Versenkung, um mal zu fragen, ob der BF3 Server vielleicht mehr Tickets für die Angreifer bereit stellen könnte. Im Moment gewinnen nämlich nur die Verteidiger.


----------



## .Mac (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich habe die letzten Tage die Server-Documentation von DICE mal durchgestöbert auf der Suche nach dieser Funktion, habe aber nichts gefunden - und ob die Befehle aus BC2 funktionieren ist fraglich...


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich hole diesen Thread aus der Versenkung, um mal zu fragen, ob der BF3 Server vielleicht mehr Tickets für die Angreifer bereit stellen könnte. Im Moment gewinnen nämlich nur die Verteidiger.



Das Problem ist auch, das der Server 64 Slots hat. Allerdings sind Rush-Maps mit 64 Spielern nur noch frustierend...  Da werden wir uns was einfallen lassen müssen...


----------



## Leandros (1. November 2011)

Ihr Spielt Rush? Omg


----------



## m-o-m-o (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Also ich habe bereits einige Server mit erhöhten Tickets gesehen. Möglich ist es definitiv. Da war Rush mit 300 Tickets dabei (das war zu viel) und ein Seine Crossing Only Server (Conquest) mit 1000 Tickets.


----------



## .Mac (5. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Also ich habe bereits einige Server mit erhöhten Tickets gesehen. Möglich ist es definitiv. Da war Rush mit 300 Tickets dabei (das war zu viel) und ein Seine Crossing Only Server (Conquest) mit 1000 Tickets.


 Jop stimmt, mittlerweile hat jemand eine Server Variable gefunden die *nicht* in der Server-Doku von DICE stand womit man das anheben kann, ich habe mal die Tickets leicht erhöht.


----------



## INU.ID (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hallo.

Ich hab mal etwas aufgeräumt. "Internas" solltet ihr bitte auch intern klären. Ich denke das ist für alle Beteiligten das Beste. Das Bashen von Usern oder Gruppen usw wird hier nicht geduldet.

Danke.


----------



## ra1dmax (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hey ich habe mal ein paar fragen zu eurem Clan 

Seit ihr noch Aktiv?
Spielt ihr BF3?
Wieviele spielen ca. BF3?
Ist eine Aufnahme möglich?
Habt ihr Bf3 server? wenn ja wieviele und HC, Custom oder normal?
Gibt es ein paar Minecraftspieler im Clan (habe einen server den man zu verfügung stellen kann)
Was ist das durchschnittsalter?


----------



## ChaoZ (27. November 2011)

ra1dmax schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ich habe mal ein paar fragen zu eurem Clan
> 
> Seit ihr noch Aktiv?
> Spielt ihr BF3?
> ...


Natürlich noch aktiv. 
BF3 spielen fast alle, da müsste sich immer jemand finden. Einen HC Server hat der Clan auch.
Das Durchschnittsalter dürfte geschätzt so bei 22 liegen, natürlich kannst du beitreten und es gibt auch ein paar Minecraftspieler. Weitere Infos kann dir jemand aus dem Clan geben.


----------



## ra1dmax (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

gibt es auch einen normalen server? HC ist zwar ab und zu okay aber n normaler ist schon iwie besser 

Ach und ich hab versucht mich auf der clanpage zu registrieren... hat auch soweit alles geklappt... allerdings bekomme ich keine email


----------



## ChaoZ (27. November 2011)

ra1dmax schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es auch einen normalen server? HC ist zwar ab und zu okay aber n normaler ist schon iwie besser
> 
> Ach und ich hab versucht mich auf der clanpage zu registrieren... hat auch soweit alles geklappt... allerdings bekomme ich keine email



Soweit ich weiß bisher nicht.
Wegen der Mail musst du mal .Mac hier im Forum anschreiben. Er managed die Clanseite.


----------



## nyso (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Das mit der Mail ist soweit ich weiß aktuell noch Buggy, hat technische Gründe. 

Einfach mal bei Wurstwasser melden, der kann das klären.


----------



## ra1dmax (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

wo melde ich ihm das den?


----------



## nyso (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hier z.B


----------



## ra1dmax (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

perfekt danke


----------



## ra1dmax (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Habe leider noch keine antwort bekommen


----------



## .Mac (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*



ra1dmax schrieb:


> Habe leider noch keine antwort bekommen


 Jetzt aber.


----------



## jensi251 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Da ich nicht weiß wohin damit nach hier?
Was ist mit dem PCGHX Minecraft Server?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Der PCGHX Minecraft-Server wurde nicht genutzt und daher abgeschaltet!


----------



## Seru1195 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Hallo PCGHX-Clan

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob ich mal bei euch im TS beim spielen von BF3 zuhören darf, wie Ihr Befehle gibt und Ihr euch abspricht. Ich habe noch nie mit TS gespielt, finde die Komunikation zwischen den Teammates einen grossen Vorteil. Bis jetzt habe ich mich an ein Squad angeschlossen und habe mich angepasst was noch benötigt wird. Meistens klappt das aber nicht richtig. Ich markiere aber keiner schiesst, ich will reparieren und der andere fährt davon u.s.w.
Habe mich mal bei eurem Clan durchgelesen, klingt eigentlich ganz gut, wollte es zuerst mal unverbindlich testen, bevor ich mich bei euch Bewerbe. Ich bin schon im 1340-Platoon. Aber seit dem hat sich das zusammenspiel nicht viel verbessert. 

Also, kann ich mal bei euch reinhören ev. sogar mal im Squad mitspielen?


----------



## nyso (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Aber selbstverständlich darfst du das, jeder ist jederzeit herzlich willkommen

Oft wird aber ganz zwanglos zusammen gespielt, ohne viel Taktik. Weise also einfach darauf hin das du das gerne hättest, dann passt das schon.

Aber oft klappt es halt auch. Gestern wurden wir vom Gegner überrannt, Balance at its best. Also einer mit Soflam, einer mit Javelin, einer als Supporter und ein Medic, und schon waren die gegnerischen Fahrzeuge gebannt Ein 4Mann Squad im TS kann gut was erreichen


----------



## Seru1195 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Tönt gut, genau solche Sachen gehen nur mit TS. Wäre auch mal Spannend was man mit einem Panzer, Lenkmunition, MG Schütze und Lasermarkierer alles machen kann. 
Werde heute Abend mal bei euch reinschauen.

Ist eigentlich bei eurem TS-Server der PCGH-Platoon-chanel nicht mehr aktiv bzw. vorhanden?


----------



## nyso (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ne, der ist Geschichte. Es waren einfach zu viele Channels, es war irgendwann extrem unübersichtlich. Also hat der TS eine Kur bekommen, und jetzt ist das wieder Top.
Für BF3 haben wir aber 4 Channels, da ist immer was frei


----------



## Seru1195 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Achso, war etwas verwirrt,da ich die vor ca. 2 Wochen noch gesehen habe und nachher nicht mehr. Dachte schon ich hätte eine Hirnlähmung! 
Habe mich gar nicht in die anderen BF3 Channels reingetraut, da in den Platoonregeln stand, dass diese nur für PCGHX-Mitglieder reserviert sind.
Wie ist dass mit eurem Clan, macht Ihr da manchmal Zeiten ab um zu trainieren oder spielt Ihr gerade so wie es passt?


----------



## nyso (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Wir treffen uns meist zufällig, aber sind trotzdem immer genug da. Trainings etc kommen aber noch.


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Habt ihr alles auf die neue Domain umgestellt?


----------



## Klartext (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich hatte mich mal nach dem Bewerbungsfred umgeschaut und bin dabei auf den Post hier gestoßen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...schaft-dann-hier-eintragen-5.html#post3082309

Aber wenn ich auf den Link klicke, lande ich defintiv nicht im PCGHX Forum, sondern ganz wo anders....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Das liegt daran, dass der Clan mittlerweile seine eigene Seite hat und du dich da bewerben solltest.


----------



## nyso (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Yop, der Besitzer der Domain ist so ziemlich das größtdenkbare Arschloch. Daher verwandelt er in einem Atemzug hunderte reguläre Links in Links zu pornografischen Inhalten. 

Wir benutzen inzwischen eine andere Domain, die jetzt in guten, nämlich meinen, Händen ist. PCGHXCLAN.de, dort findest du alle Informationen. 

Entschuldige bitte diese Unannehmlichkeiten.

MfG nyso


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Oh, ich hab gar nicht auf den Link gedrückt...
Nein, das ist garantiert nicht die Clan-Seite!
Aber nyso kann man vertrauen!


----------



## Klartext (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

Ich weiß, dass ich Nyso vertrauen kann, seine Plexiplatte sitzt bis heute in meinem Rechner 

Schaue mich mal auf der HP um, danke!


----------



## Benelmin3000 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Besprechung, Small Talk, Ideen, Zocken u.Ä*

In welchem Thema muss man für die Aufrüstaktion ein Kommentar schreiben?❓


----------

